# AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3



## Roy

AA MiniMag Collection










Top row L-R: Green, Lime Green, Jade, Light Blue, Blue, Dark Blue/Purple, Purple/Violet, Fuschia, Pink, Red 

Bottom row L-R: Copper, Black, Orange, Gold, Silver, Pewter/Gray, Bronze, Camo, Flag


----------



## summerwind

hi Roy.
your collection inspired me to start a collection as well...........found all the colors you have here plus blue shimmer, wine red, and 2 shades of Hot Pink.

BTW, i sent you a PM, any luck?


----------



## turbodog

As far as I know, this is a complete list of all the officially-released colors. Custom runs are excluded as are significant tint variations.


----------



## Vickers

Roy, what are you looking to put in that last location on the bottom right?


----------



## will

This is mostly standard colors, a few logo items, and a few variations of colors.
















enjoy..


----------



## Ledean

Quite a collection there Will.
Love to see them all in a display box..


----------



## Effulgence

Ledean said:


> Quite a collection there Will.
> Love to see them all in a display box..



+1

Oh I see why now... so do all of them come equipped with McGizmo 20 reflectors, TLE-5K2s', and UCL lens? :lolsign:


----------



## will

Effulgence said:


> +1
> 
> Oh I see why now... so do all of them come equipped with McGizmo 20 reflectors, TLE-5K2s', and UCL lens? :lolsign:



UMM .. no - these are all standard, except the long one. I have a few that that have glass lenses, only one with a 20 reflector. I started to design a case. I like glass cases with glass shelves, that way it is not locked into any one thing or format. 

The nice thing about the Minis - the cost to collect is not out of this world.


----------



## maglitesales.com

Wow, those are some pretty impressive collections. I really like the display cases. Very nice! Too bad there is no place that offers all of those colors and styles for sale in one place. That would rock


----------



## Ledean

maglitesales.com said:


> Wow, those are some pretty impressive collections. I really like the display cases. Very nice! Too bad there is no place that offers all of those colors and styles for sale in one place. That would rock


 
The fun is in hunting for these lights and the atisfaction of getting them.
Not much fun in buying it all in one go.
My two cents..


----------



## will

Ledean said:


> The fun is in hunting for these lights and the atisfaction of getting them.
> Not much fun in buying it all in one go.
> My two cents..



I agree with this also - a few years back there were no gold anodized lights anywhere. I finally found one and got it. Now, there are always a few gold anodized lights available on ebay. I still question if they are direct from Maglite. Maglite stopped that color years ago.


----------



## greenLED

Ledean said:


> Not much fun in buying it all in one go.


What Ledean said. I wouldn't've bothered if all the colors were easily available.




Anyway, I've been wanting to do this for the longest time; here's my collection:






Here are close-up shots of similar shades (labeled from top to bottom, or left to right where appropriate):

greens: 
jade - greenLED (aka Kelly Green) - green - lime green





blues: 
purple/violet - blue/purple, this came labeled as "blue" but has a distinct purple tint to it - midnight blue - blue - shimmer blue/BLS - ice blue





pinks: 
fuschia - hot pink - pink





reds, orange & Nascar fade:
Nascar fade - orange - red - "red" (labeled as such, but a darker red, what we've been calling "burgundy"





gold & silver: 
silver - gold ano - gold plated - orange





browns: 
copper - 3 shades of bronze/brown, still gotta sort them out





greys, black, camo, HA: 
first pic: camo, dark HA, light HA, grey, charcoal, black



 

This one is to show the subtle difference between grey and charcoal: 
(black - charcoal - grey/pewter - copper - pewter/bronze)





Hard Anodized:
HA-NAT - from wtraymond's GB
HA-NAT - from trivergata
HA-NAT(BK) - from trivergata (this is the darkest HA you can get; it's black, no dye)
HA-BK - VWTim's (unknown pedigree, dyed black)
Type II black minimag





Some vintage packaging:
blister pack, "plastic tubes", engraving differences (original - new)


 

 



My ~1:20 scale minimag pinewood derby car:






I still need to go back and check all the color names, etc. (especially with the browns).


----------



## sizzlechest

Nice start on minimag collection - part 3. I'll get some new photos up soon.........


----------



## solaris

I should have never wandered into the collecting forum, and this thread. Now I have about 6 different minimags on order


----------



## will

solaris said:


> I should have never wandered into the collecting forum, and this thread. Now I have about 6 different minimags on order




It is habit forming - I am not telling how many I actually have...


----------



## jumpstat

To Roy, Turbodog and Will,

Outstanding collection man, I myself have one in purple. The way its housed in purpose made shelves is SO COOL... Congratulation and keep it up....

BTW how long did it took you guys to have such collection?


----------



## will

jumpstat said:


> To Roy, Turbodog and Will,
> 
> 
> BTW how long did it took you guys to have such collection?



I think I started around 10 years ago, I got serious about it 5 years ago.


----------



## Ledean

will said:


> I think I started around 10 years ago, I got serious about it 5 years ago.


 
I can't think of any other 2AA flashlights that have been with us for so long and still working great. My collection is not complete . There is always that color that you have'nt got ..
Roy and his minimags with the beautifuk wooden case (oak?)have inspired a lot of us. I don't think the pictures do justice as to how great they look .
Ledean


----------



## Jeritall

It seems like there is always another color! Just when I thought I had them all, Will comes up with one thats new to me. I seem to be missing "Wein Rot" (?) and maybe LED green (???). I think most of the fun is looking for them...


----------



## Ledean

Wow Jeritall
That is a beautiful cabinet . Shows the full minimag body from head to tail .


----------



## greenLED

I just updated my previous post with pics.

I'll add another one, thanks to Will! :thanks:
I also need to make another bare Al one.


----------



## summerwind

totally AWESOME!!!...........i sure wish i had started collecting years ago........obviously the fun here is in getting the ones that just don't seem to exist, but we know they are still out there.

recently i found a place in England that has the "Maglite Racing" version in the Solitaire, 2AA and the 3D size.................searching like crazy for a couple colors i thought that would complete my 2AA collection, but Noooooooooo, turbo just upped the antee here...........fabulous collection indeed.




greenLED said:


> I just updated my previous post with pics.
> 
> I'll add another one, thanks to Will! :thanks:
> I also need to make another bare Al one.


----------



## sizzlechest

In the true spirit of CPF and excessive flashlight collecting I would like to introduce my updated collection:
The Wall O' Maglites:





Solid Colors:




Remainder of stock light collection & fuschia / light pink collection:




Some misc stock lights & burgundy red / old school black collection:




Bronze / copper collection extras:




Flamebrainz collection:




Custom wood mags done by CPF member "WILL":




Custom finished / Custom Plated / Powder Coated Lights / Splash anodized




Custom machined and HA3 coated collection:




Modified collection: (my worker bees)


----------



## greenLED

:kewlpics: Sizzlechest!!

Truly amazing. That's gotta the be *the* largest minimag collection on the forums!


----------



## will

Sizzle - Now I have to make a cabinet - 

WOW !!!!!


----------



## greenLED

+1 on what will said - those glass-doored cabinets are spiffy!


I'm looking at those pics again and again, and it seems like I'm missing "braun", "weinrot", "anthrasit" and that spiffy faded violet that Sizzle has on the top row.

...just when I thought I wouldn't get more, the bug bites again...


----------



## farmall

Sizzlechest those are amazing!


----------



## Ledean

Wow Green 
Never knew you had such a great collection .Looks like it was in hiding all this time..
Those look awesome.
They are truly crying for a display shelf .


----------



## sizzlechest

Thanks guys- I blame the addiction on all of you- especially Roy & TD's photos from part II. Thanks for the bad influence!!

Yes, what ledeon said- time for some cases fellas! I really like Jeritall's design. Be sure you make em' big enough so you can display all the solid colors in one case. If you hunt color variations this puts it at around 30 slots needed! 

Green- are those all HA lights? Did I hear you have a black HA light? Those are beauties!

Happy hunting


----------



## greenLED

Thanks, Ledean. 

I've always liked minimags, and I swear I never thought of collecting them. Actually I never knew there were so many colors! It happened almost randomly. One day I was at Target and spotted the copper ones. I had never seen that color before so I bought it just for... I don't know... it looked different or something. Then I found blue at a grocery store, and picked up red at a hardware store. Before I realized what was hapenning, I had the basic colors. Then I saw Roy's pictures in the first minimag collection thread, and the rest is history. Every time I think I have them all, something new pops up (dang you guys!). 

Once I move outta here I'll have a nice case made for all of those. Right now they sit in a closet, inside a sealed container. 


Sizzle, just the two in the middle are HA. The second from the left came from wtraymond, and the darker one I got from trivergata; it's so dark it almost looks black under certain lighting conditions. But nothing like VWTim's black HA. I'll definitely get a pic for you - it's a *nice* light; hard to describe the finish too - almost matte. I posted a WTB a while back, but nobody ever offered.


----------



## Gadget Guy

You guys have inspired me to start my own minimag collection. I think it will be fun hunting out unusual colors and they are cheap enough to not break the budget. A whole lot better than collecting matches I guess.

Thanks greenLED for the Target tip, I bought a copper one yesterday!


----------



## greenLED

I'm not sure how I forgot this one; my ~1:20 scale Minimag Pinewood Derby car!






I won first place in the parents category with it.


----------



## farmall

greenLED said:


> I won first place in the parents category with it.



It seems like all of the pinewood derby's I've been to they are all parent's catergory..


----------



## cutlerylover

Nice GreenLED...bring back memories seeing a pinewood derby car!


----------



## greenLED

farmall said:


> It seems like all of the pinewood derby's I've been to they are all parent's catergory..


I know exactly what you're talking about. :green: We had an exclusive parents category (where all sorts of tweaks and crazy designs were OK).

Our den was really good about it, but once the whole pack got together we'd always get a few parent-made cars racing as kid-made. It seemed to me like some parents were completely missing the point of the exercise, but that's a story for another day...


----------



## sizzlechest

I'd like to see an update "rarity" list like TD had done earlier.

My vote is as follows:

1) This amber color light because as far as I'm concerned it's not even available in the 2AA!! 






2) Solid colors: weinrot and braun- Good luck finding these!

3) Color variations- because you only know if you have one once its shipped! 

4) Real gold 

5) Solid color: jade- almost impossible to find!

6) Solid color: light blue- only from swiss seller for $70?!

7) Green's pinewood derby minimag- as far as I know its one of a kind.......


----------



## Roy

Remember...MagLight only made the gold plated MiniMags on* BRASS * bodys! If the body is not brass...it's a fake.


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> I'd like to see an update "rarity" list...
> 
> 1) This amber color light because as far as I'm concerned it's not even available in the 2AA!!
> 
> 2) Solid colors: weinrot and braun- Good luck finding these!
> 
> 3) Color variations- because you only know if you have one once its shipped!
> 
> 4) Real gold
> 
> 5) Solid color: jade- almost impossible to find!
> 
> 6) Solid color: light blue- only from swiss seller for $70?!
> 
> 7) Green's pinewood derby minimag- as far as I know its one of a kind.......



Black HA minimags. I've only seen two. One belongs to VWTim, and... (drumroll)

I have the other one! The interesting feature about them is that AFAIK, VWTim's is black-dyed HA-BK. Mine is "pure" HA (no dye added), but the shade is *so* dark, it's actually black. 



*** **
Sizzle- I took these last night. From left to right, (or top to bottom where appropriate):
HA-NAT - from wtraymond's GB
HA-NAT - from trivergata
HA-NAT(BK) - from trivergata (this is the darkest HA you can get)
HA-BK - VWTim's (unknown pedigree)
Type II black minimag






You'll notice the one that came from trivergata has a dull finish to it. That particular light was my very first minimag, and it was in very bad shape. I stripped the remaining anodizing, gave it a quick polish (*really* quick), and sent it for anodizing. If I had mirror-polished it, it would've come out like VWTim's.


----------



## sizzlechest

Roy said:


> Remember...MagLight only made the gold plated MiniMags on* BRASS * bodys! If the body is not brass...it's a fake.



Absolutely, with the brass body it should weigh 7 oz. 

Green- the options are seemingly endless. So how much is a black HA going to set me back?


----------



## sizzlechest

Greenled- those lights look amazing! Too bad no one wants to do a run of them. It looks like trivergata isn't doing any more splash anodizing either: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/115449


BTW - Someone just got a great deal on the real gold- ebay #300073984162.

Congratulations to the new "Holy Grail" owner!


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Greenled- those lights look amazing! Too bad no one wants to do a run of them. It looks like trivergata isn't doing any more splash anodizing either: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/115449


Yeah, I saw that. I feel bad for trivergata - his shop was really good, but they totally messed up on his last run, and it's not fair for a good guy to get stuck in a hole like that.

Maybe some day, somebody will do a run...


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> I'd like to see an update "rarity" list like TD had done earlier.
> 
> My vote is as follows:
> 
> 1) This amber color light because as far as I'm concerned it's not even available in the 2AA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Solid colors: weinrot and braun- Good luck finding these!
> 
> 3) Color variations- because you only know if you have one once its shipped!
> 
> 4) Real gold
> 
> 5) Solid color: jade- almost impossible to find!
> 
> 6) Solid color: light blue- only from swiss seller for $70?!
> 
> 7) Green's pinewood derby minimag- as far as I know its one of a kind.......



What is the story on the amber mag? This is the first I've seen or heard about it.


----------



## Ledean

farmall said:


> What is the story on the amber mag? This is the first I've seen or heard about it.


 
Yea was it specially annodised ?. 
Sizzlechest I guess you have the best minimag collection . :thumbsup:


----------



## sizzlechest

Sorry for the confusion. I took that picture off of the action-lights website. They were showing that display case, not the light as the item that was for sale. This amber color (along with yellow and rose) are only available in the solitaire size. However as this photo illustrates, perhaps not?.......I'm on the hunt for one!


----------



## will

I wonder if that is the orange - just an off color photo...


----------



## summerwind

deleted


----------



## sizzlechest

summerwind said:


> i'm happy to say i just acquired 3 24kt Gold minimags, 2 from a very nice guy from Illinois, and the 3rd, i just bought off another nice couple from southern Calif.
> the lites are just like you guys said, vey heavy, in a felt box and all i can say is wow! these are gorgeous as the pictures i've drooled over.
> total money spent on the 3 ......$340.00.
> 
> not sure yet if i can justify keeping all 3.



Wow, thats something. Where are you finding these nice guys and nice couples?


----------



## turbodog

If it's the "nice guy I know in IL, he's not exactly nice. I would call him a profiteer. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## summerwind

deleted


----------



## Bimmerboy

Awesome collections, gentlemen!

Sizzlechest - You own action-lights? :rock: I've been really eyeballing one of the 3D colors, but have a couple questions regarding others, and was thinking of calling.

Should I ask for Frank Rizzo, or Sol Rosenberg?


----------



## sizzlechest

Bimmerboy said:


> Awesome collections, gentlemen!
> 
> Sizzlechest - You own action-lights? :rock: I've been really eyeballing one of the 3D colors, but have a couple questions regarding others, and was thinking of calling.
> 
> Should I ask for Frank Rizzo, or Sol Rosenberg?



You should ask for "big ole badass bob the cattle russler" when you call, or "Brett Wier". But they aren't going to know who your looking for because I have no affiliation with AL.

Will is probably correct, its probably an off photo of an orange. Sure looks amber to me though....

Summerwind- nice score on those lights. I still have no idea how you managed the purchase however......


----------



## Bimmerboy

sizzlechest said:


> I took that picture off of the action-lights website.


  I read that so wrong it's not funny. Never mind... heh.



sizzlechest said:


> You should ask for "big ole badass bob the cattle russler" when you call, or "Brett Wier". But they aren't going to know who your looking for because I have no affiliation with AL.


----------



## summerwind

deleted


----------



## farmall

I have just added up the cost of my collection of AA minimags and man was I suprised. 

I want to double check and see what you guys think. I have all of the colors except real gold, braun, weinrot, and that old light blue color.

What are your figures?


----------



## will

farmall said:


> I have all of the colors except real gold, braun, weinrot, and that old light blue color.



The Braun (brown) weinrot (wine color) and light blue all came from from Zimmermann in Switzerland. I wondered if they were were a special run in some way. The lettering on the bezel is a different color, the way that Maglite does it. I bought some lights from them a few years back, those colors were not available then. The weinrot was only listed for a few months on their website.

total collection value - not even going to count or figure it out. Somethings are best left unknown...


----------



## Vickers

greenLED said:


> I stripped the remaining anodizing



How did you do this?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## will

Vickers said:


> How did you do this?  Thanks in advance!




Almost any product that contains lye will remove anodize. common items - Easy Off oven cleaner, Greased Lightning cleaner, Drano pipe cleaner.

Greased lightning is the slowest and probably the safest, 

Also - I could be wrong about this - it seems that the black anodize comes off the easiest. It may be that it is just easier to see when it is completely off.

Soaking the parts will leave them with a mottled finish, like they were sandblasted.


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall said:


> I have just added up the cost of my collection of AA minimags and man was I suprised.
> 
> I want to double check and see what you guys think. I have all of the colors except real gold, braun, weinrot, and that old light blue color.
> 
> What are your figures?


Farmall, What figure did you come up with? I'm not going down that road so I'll take your word for it. Its a big number I'm sure!

Will, can you please describe the difference / is there a difference in the color between the shimmer blue and the light blue? The only difference I see is the lettering on the bezel ring- the old school smaller lettering- these lights are old- mid 80's. (I just received one from the swiss seller)


----------



## bombelman

WHOA!!!


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> Farmall, What figure did you come up with? I'm not going down that road so I'll take your word for it. Its a big number I'm sure!
> 
> Will, can you please describe the difference / is there a difference in the color between the shimmer blue and the light blue? The only difference I see is the lettering on the bezel ring- the old school smaller lettering- these lights are old- mid 80's. (I just received one from the swiss seller)



There is more of a blue color in the shimmer blue. My monitor shows the shimmer as darker, which it is..


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> Farmall, What figure did you come up with? I'm not going down that road so I'll take your word for it. Its a big number I'm sure!



Alot.


----------



## greenLED

I was doing my taxes last night... there's a lot of green trickling into lights...


----------



## sizzlechest

[/QUOTE]
(reference Will's photos for color reference)

Edit- extra light spoken for


----------



## greenLED

PM sent.


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> Somehow I ended up with two of the light blues from the swiss seller.  I only need one. As mentioned a few threads earlier I cannot tell much of a color difference between this and the shimmer blue. Most notable, it is an OLD light, old school smaller bezel inscriptions- a must for the color collectors. It will come WITH the original swiss sellers unusual display box. It will come WITHOUT the INSANE shipping charge.
> 
> If anyones interested drop me a PM :candle:.




I think you may have wound up with 2 because of the light blue you bought on ebay with the leaky old energizer batteries.

Man I remember the oddest things


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall said:


> I think you may have wound up with 2 because of the light blue you bought on ebay with the leaky old energizer batteries.
> 
> Man I remember the oddest things



Farmall, you are exactly correct. I couldn't find my old picture to post but it was from an ebay auction a long while back- great memory!


----------



## summerwind

don't want to double post, but i have listed a 2AA collection in the sell forum.


----------



## farmall

YOOHOO!! I scored the 24kt gold and received it today.

I can't get over how heavy this thing is.


----------



## greenLED

Nice, farmall! We need pics of that puppy.


----------



## summerwind

hmmmmm, wonder where you got it from:rock: 

here's a link to one of the ones farmall got.

http://www.pbase.com/summerwind4/image/74291804

guess i'll have to take a new shot minus one:nana: 




farmall said:


> YOOHOO!! I scored the 24kt gold and received it today.
> 
> I can't get over how heavy this thing is.


----------



## farmall

summerwind said:


> hmmmmm, wonder where you got it from:rock:
> 
> here's a link to one of the ones farmall got.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/summerwind4/image/74291804
> 
> guess i'll have to take a new shot minus one:nana:



Mine is the one with the string in the tailcap.


----------



## sizzlechest

summerwind said:


> hmmmmm, wonder where you got it from:rock:
> 
> here's a link to one of the ones farmall got.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/summerwind4/image/74291804
> 
> guess i'll have to take a new shot minus one:nana:



Nice score farmall- another holy grail owner!


----------



## Shift

So many 小镁~~~~! Look's very nice! 喜欢喜欢！


----------



## will

I have a question for all of you out there - 

Would it make sense to have a separate thread for Custom Mini-Mags. That way this one could be kept for the standard lights. The standards would also include off colors, stuff produced directly by Maglite.


The customs could be special coatings, special cutdowns, special turnings. These would be lights that have been altered in some way by someone other than Maglite 

Just a thought...


----------



## greenLED

Sizzle, back to your question about light blue and shimmer blue: my shimmer blue is "bluer", and has a "smoked" tint to it. The light blue I got from you has a *slight* greeninsh tint; if you can imagine a tint in between ice blue and jade, it'd be light blue. I'd say the difference is about as subtle as between charcoal and grey.

Man, describing these tints... :green:

I'll post pics in the next day or so.


----------



## farmall

Here's a 24kt. gold if anyone has the bank roll. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110098936450&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12


----------



## Ledean

farmall said:


> Here's a 24kt. gold if anyone has the bank roll. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110098936450&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12


 
There goes another gold Minimag


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall said:


> Here's a 24kt. gold if anyone has the bank roll. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110098936450&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12



Amazing. Are you guys sure these are rare? 

The winner of that auction is buying up every maglite in site!

What was the minimum on that one anyways?


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> Amazing. Are you guys sure these are rare?
> 
> The winner of that auction is buying up every maglite in site!
> 
> What was the minimum on that one anyways?




as a guess - around $100 - purely a guess


----------



## souptree

sizzlechest said:


> The winner of that auction is buying up every maglite in site!


Yup, and will be posting pictures here soon! 

I owe it all to-- I mean, I blame you guys.


----------



## souptree

Reserve on the 24k was $100, btw.


----------



## Ledean

souptree said:


> Reserve on the 24k was $100, btw.


 
That is what I thought these Gold MM were going for..


----------



## sizzlechest

Souptree welcome to the forum. Happy hunting!


----------



## souptree

Thanks! I was just holding out for the 24k to come out of the shadows on this thread. I am hopelessly addicted to these things! There is something about them that is just so pleasing to the eye...


----------



## greenLED

:kewlpics:


----------



## souptree

Hey, don't blame me! Sizzlechest called me out! :nana: I was planning to wait until I got the 24k, and then post on the thread, but I still haven't gotten it, so....


----------



## greenLED

souptree said:


>


Mind sharing some?  Looking forward to those pics!

Which reminds me... I took some pics of that light blue sizzlechest sent my way, and I haven't downloaded/posted them. Bad green, BAD! :whoopin:

:lolsign:


----------



## sizzlechest

yeah, photos we need photos.

Green, you wait until you see my updated collection of "green" lights. You're going to poop your pants! 



greenLED said:


> Mind sharing some?  Looking forward to those pics!
> 
> Which reminds me... I took some pics of that light blue sizzlechest sent my way, and I haven't downloaded/posted them. Bad green, BAD! :whoopin:
> 
> :lolsign:


----------



## Burgess

Finally managed to aquire my very first *Copper* mini-mag last night. 

I've EDC'd the Mini-Mag for 22 years.
My story is here for those who wanna' read it:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/141266


After viewing these threads showing all the lovely and beautiful colors,
I've started thinking (dangerous !) about how dull and boring
my *Black* ones are. Gotta' get a little COLOR in my life.

Especially since i've become a big fan of the new MJ 2-AA LED module,
which just started shipping in January.

Bought 2 of 'em from Sandwich Shoppe for $20 + 3.11 shipping = $23.11 total.

Must say that these lovely little "drop-ins" have made me
fall in love with the Mini-Maglite *all over again*.






(note: *my* tastes are weighted more towards Long-Life, rather than High-Output)

Surprised that there isn't more interest here on CPF about these.


But i'm only gonna' buy a FEW of the colors. Honest !






Thank you all for sharing your collections with us.


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Green, you wait until you see my updated collection of "green" lights. You're going to poop your pants!


Oh, man! What else you got?


----------



## Ledean

greenLED said:


> Oh, man! What else you got?


Yea don't keep us waiting..


----------



## sizzlechest

In honor of our very own greenled, I have created a green mag collection for your enjoyment. I hope you enjoy.





From left to right:
(1) Flamebrainz jade green
(2) Localguy808 apple green powdercoat
(3) Trivergata custom splash anodized
(4) Trivergata custom splash anodized
(5) Yaesumofo custom splash anodized
(6) Yaesumofo custom splash anodized
(7) Custom green camo splash anodized
(8) Flamebrainz jade green
(9) Unknurled green
(10) Lime green
(11) Green
(12) Greenled
(13) Jade


----------



## farmall

How did you find 3 jades? It took me forever to find one.


----------



## Ledean

Sweet collection.


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall said:


> How did you find 3 jades? It took me forever to find one.



I agree with you- impossible to find color. You found jade before I did. I had the flamed ones originally from : www.flamebrainz.com 

Than one day I got lucky and snagged one on b/s/t


----------



## Jeritall

Good job Sizzlechest. I"m glad to see that the Geenled isn't just a myth. There's also an unknurled Lime Green out there for you to find.


----------



## greenLED

:kewlpics: Thanks for sharing, Sizzle!



Jeritall said:


> I"m glad to see that the Geenled isn't just a myth.


 It's labeled as "Kelly green" in will's Soli collection. Sizzlechest very kindly hunted down one of those "greenLED" minimags for me. Other than those two, I haven't seen others like it. 

Funny, I got my jade minimag at Walmart. I was just starting the collection back when. There were a couple of them on the rack, but I just got one. I've never seen them again, anywhere.


----------



## souptree

I got my Holy Grail today from the ebay seller, and it's a peach. Like pretty much everyone else who has one, I can't believe how heavy it is! Does anyone know the year(s) they were produced? It's really a very special piece that I have spent a good amount of time searching for. I am quite pleased to finally own one.

I am ordering my new camera tomorrow (Canon SD800), so pics of my AA, AAA and Soli collections soon to follow, as promised! Hopefully this camera will do better with closeups than the one I have now.

Now my new Holy Grail is the 1989 inaugural 2xAAA. I've never even seen a picture of it! In fact, other than Mag's website, and CPF quoting of Mag's website, I can't find any reference to it online, even in text. But I guess that's for another thread....

One other question -- does anyone know if the (now unavailable in AA) Swiss Nachtblau is the same or a different color than the generally available midnight blue? Is the Nachtblau AA an Ontario bezel or a California bezel? Many thanks!


----------



## will

souptree said:


> Now my new Holy Grail is the 1989 inaugural 2xAAA. I've never even seen a picture of it! In fact, other than Mag's website, and CPF quoting of Mag's website, I can't find any reference to it online, even in text. But I guess that's for another thread....



what is this light? was it produced by Maglite?


----------



## greenLED

Those inagural minimags pop up on eBay now and then.


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> Those inagural minimags pop up on eBay now and then.




Are those the presidential ones? - I have seen them for Bush - for each term


----------



## souptree

I have the red Bush 43 inaugural AA (2005), and I've seen the blue Bush 43 inaugural AA (2001 -- there's one in sizzlechest's pictures). The one I'm talking about is a 2xAAA produced for the first Bush 41's inauguration in 1989. I don't even know what color it was. I've been watching ebay like a hawk for it for over a year now....


----------



## sizzlechest

It's sort of weird that the inaugural lights don't match very well- the 2001 blue one is knurled and the 2005 red is unknurled. Because of this fact the engraving doesn't match up either. 

I have never seen anything on that 2aaa- it would be a treasure for sure.

What's the story with the dark blue is this something new???????


----------



## souptree

It's not new. It goes along with Weinrot and Braun as the mythical colors Zimmerman once had but has tragically since sold out of. They still have it in Soli. The thing is -- I'm not sure if it's the same or a different color than the "midnight blue" currently offered by many vendors. And if it's the same color, I'm curious as to whether it's an Ontario version of the color. I really like those old Ontario bezels.


----------



## will

I stayed away from the logo type maglites - way too many variables, too many companies etc...everything from NASCAR to Lionel Trains ( have one ) to X-Files to Action-Lights to Enron ( which I have one of )


----------



## sizzlechest

souptree said:


> It's not new. It goes along with Weinrot and Braun as the mythical colors Zimmerman once had but has tragically since sold out of. They still have it in Soli. The thing is -- I'm not sure if it's the same or a different color than the "midnight blue" currently offered by many vendors. And if it's the same color, I'm curious as to whether it's an Ontario version of the color. I really like those old Ontario bezels.



Every light I have seen from this vendor has had the old ontario version bezel. Trouble is its a $75 bill to find out! Will do you have this light in your collection?


----------



## sflate

I have one of the black 2aaa Inaugural maglights, as well as the other two 2aa inaugurals. I can't remember where I got it, probably ebay. I can take a picture this weekend if you want to see it.


----------



## will

I have the midnight blue from action-lights, I did get the weinrot and braun from zimmermann - they are really different colors.


----------



## souptree

sflate, I definitely want to see it! A step closer in the quest! Oh, the joy of actually knowing what you're looking for....

I have the midnight blue from action-lights, a midnight blue from an ebayer in England that is identical, and one or two NASCAR lights that are also the same color, albeit unknurled. I remember someone on one of these threads saying they found some of the midnight blue ones at Home Depot recently.

will, do you have the Zimmerman Nachtblau also, or just the Weinrot and Braun?


----------



## will

souptree said:


> will, do you have the Zimmerman Nachtblau also, or just the Weinrot and Braun?




No, just the weinrot and braun


----------



## summerwind

yep, found a bunch of the midnight blue at HD...they had a 2AA and 2AAA combo for 11 bucks................





souptree said:


> sflate, I definitely want to see it! A step closer in the quest! Oh, the joy of actually knowing what you're looking for....
> 
> I have the midnight blue from action-lights, a midnight blue from an ebayer in England that is identical, and one or two NASCAR lights that are also the same color, albeit unknurled. I remember someone on one of these threads saying they found some of the midnight blue ones at Home Depot recently.
> 
> will, do you have the Zimmerman Nachtblau also, or just the Weinrot and Braun?


----------



## sizzlechest

Hello gentleman........ :candle:

I have been absolutely fascinated reading and studying on all the new occurance in lighting technology on this forum as of late. Absolutely amazing innovations.

How does this relate to our collections? 

In the end everyone will realize (as some already know) the size and form factor of the 2AA minimag is indeed king. It will reign supreme as the "host with da' most". 

Or if I'm wrong it will just solidify the fact that our collections are indeed antiques and increase the value of our collections, either way, we are winners. :rock:

FYI:
Here's a new strike bezel for our minimags:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/160064

Happy hunting


----------



## BladeDogg

This VERY interesting indeed. I just posted about finding a pink mini maglight aa in a shimmer blue blister pack. Strange. It was with the other shimmer blues on the peg at wally world. I also saw a grey, red, and of course black.


----------



## Ken_McE

My Minimag collection does not compare with these - I can hold them all with one hand - but I have added a twist in that one by one I am modding them so the beam color matches the body color.


----------



## Pellidon

At least I think it is missing only the original Light Blue from way back when. Bronze is a cheat that is a non knurled version etched with some company logo. 

The ratty green laying down has been carried for years. I think it went through as many lamps as it has batteries. It got retired because I had problems keeping it in the belt holster. It kept sliding out and I almost lost it twice. It was replaced with a Brinkmann with an Opalec mod. The rubber grip retains the light better in the sleeve holster. I don't like the flap over style.


----------



## will

This thread has been too quiet lately,,

I did a few mini-mags in nickel plate and posted them in this thread.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162409&referrerid=4688

I am looking for different ideas for these lights...


----------



## souptree

Friends: if I know you -- and I think I do -- you will want to be directing your attention this-a-way. :naughty:

This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## sizzlechest

souptree said:


> Friends: if I know you -- and I think I do -- you will want to be directing your attention this-a-way. :naughty:
> 
> This has been a public service announcement.



Much appreciated!


----------



## will

marbles anyone?
the third from the right is HAIII
some of these have custom made tailcaps, some have the bodies grooved/altered, some of the heads are re-shaped. a few are cut down for a single AA, there is one extra head in the front.


----------



## souptree

This is an evil trend.


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> marbles anyone?
> the third from the right is HAIII
> some of these have custom made tailcaps, some have the bodies grooved/altered, some of the heads are re-shaped. a few are cut down for a single AA, there is one extra head in the front.



Nice show Phil.

It looks like you have some duplicates of the blue/purple......you could probably contact someone who would maybe buy one off of you......... :devil:

OOPS! I just noticed the special grooving/altering on them......they are all unique!


----------



## will

Fire ???






two of these are going on a trip


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> Fire ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two of these are going on a trip



:goodjob:


----------



## customh

No offense, but those look spraypainted, and by trip, do you mean "sold"?


----------



## will

customh said:


> No offense, but those look spraypainted, and by trip, do you mean "sold"?



Powder coat - not spray paint. two are sold, one I keep.

This thread explains powder coat and shows some examples of the different colors.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165294&referrerid=4688


----------



## customh

Ah, they look nice, i didnt mean to say they didn't, take my previous comment as an unknowing *******.


----------



## tanasit

Mine:


----------



## greenLED

That's a really neat setup, tanasit! ...and it looks like you have some rare colors too.


----------



## tanasit

greenLED said:


> That's a really neat setup, tanasit! ...and it looks like you have some rare colors too.


 
Thanks for the kind words.

Happy Father's Day.


----------



## vic2367

nice mini mags,,,:twothumbs


----------



## will

I started a thread about anodize/splash - just to see what interest there is.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167560&referrerid=4688


----------



## stephenmadpotato

Look at these *******s that stole your pictures of maglite's! http://images.google.com/imgres?img...lite+collection&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&safe=off


----------



## farmall

stephenmadpotato said:


> Look at these *******s that stole your pictures of maglite's! http://images.google.com/imgres?img...lite+collection&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&safe=off




What are they saying about them?


----------



## KingGlamis

Wow, impressive collections, all of you!


----------



## greenLED

farmall said:


> What are they saying about them?


The one guy is looking to attach lights to his quad. Anothe guy suggests maglite ("they're tough like rocks"). They're sort of making fun of attaching all those minimags to a quad. A little more banter... a guy suggesting "real" lights for the quad.


----------



## stephenmadpotato

greenLED said:


> The one guy is looking to attach lights to his quad. Anothe guy suggests maglite ("they're tough like rocks"). They're sort of making fun of attaching all those minimags to a quad. A little more banter... a guy suggesting "real" lights for the quad.


 
What a bunch of fags to make fun of someones hobby. Who cares if you collect mini mags. I think its cool.


----------



## Dung Beetle

Wow I'm very impressed by everyone's collection and displays. I thought my two minis were too many.


----------



## will

The lathe cried out for some work, maybe even something a little different.














The body has been cut down and bored out stopping before the groove cut for the body 'O' ring. 
The end has been threaded ( 32 TPI ) 
The tail cap has a sleeve pressed on and threaded to fit in the larger diameter body. 
There is a small dummy battery 
Enjoy…


----------



## greenLED

:twothumbs: Very cool, will. I don't think I've seen anyone do that before.


----------



## BladeDogg

Wow Will, that is REALLY a cool mod. Lemme know if you let that one out into the wild...


----------



## PurpleDrazi

btw . . . does anyone know where I can get a Dale Earnhardt Jr (#8) 2xAA mini mag-lite?

Francis


----------



## farmall

Great mod Will


----------



## will

OK - sometimes my little lathe gets hungry and eats stuff. This time it was the knurled part of mini body. I had half of a purple body, the front and back of a gray light, and a piece or 3/4 inch aluminum bar. I bored the purple part and the aluminum bar stock. Then I turned down the front and back of the body. The turned part is slightly larger than the bored part. This results in a press fit. SQUEEZE the whole thing together and this is the end product. It works wit a single AA battery - or a 14500 li-ion


----------



## BladeDogg

Now that is some ingenuity there Will...nice job...you are skilled at that lathe!:thumbsup:


----------



## souptree

Well, this post is long overdue, since I promised it months ago, but it took me a while to get the hang of the camera and to figure out how to light these. I'm still not particularly thrilled with how they came out, so I will keep trying to refine my process and get some better pics for you guys.





Pink*, Pink*, Red, Red [Winston], Dark Red*, Orange, Gold*, 24k Grail*, Anthrazit*, Pewter [Equipp.com], Unknurled Pewter, Copper, modamag Spring Floral, Lime Green, Dark Green, Dark Green [John Deere]





Ice Blue, Shimmer Blue, Shimmer Blue, Hellblau*, Blue*, Blue*, Blue, Blue, Blue [Pepsi], Midnight Blue, Midnight Blue, Blue/Purple, Light Purple, Purple, modamag Golden Lace, Unknurled Fuschia, Hot Pink, Hot Pink [Breast Cancer Awareness]





Silver, Silver [Hasselblad], will Nickel Knurled, will Nickel Unknurled, will Nickel Grooved, Gray, Gray [Mercedes], trivergata HAIII, trivergata HAIII, Black*, Black, Black [US Forest Service], Black [X-Files Movie], Unknurled Black [Sony]





Custom Maglites from CPFers: *will:* Nickel Solitaire, Nickel AAA, Nickel Knurled, Nickel Unknurled, Nickel Grooved, Silver/Rosewood, Silver/Cocobolo, *modamag:* Spring Floral, Golden Lace, *trivergata:* HAIII, HAIII





This is the only one of these I've ever seen. The side of the box says: 414-000-558. The front of the box says:

The Twenty-Eighth of April, Nineteen Hundred and Ninety-Two
GEORGE BUSH
THE PRESIDENT'S DINNER
Courtesy of Mr. & Mrs. Anthony Maglica
and the Family of Mag-Lite® Companies

What other companies are in the "Family of Mag-Lite® Companies" anyway?





Midnight Blue/Red Soli [Marines: The Few. The Proud.], USA Flaglite, Blue [President's Dinner], Red 2001 Inaugural [Inaugural Seal 2001 - The 54th Presidential Inaugural - Celebrating America's Spirit Together - George W. Bush - Richard B. Cheney], Americana Series; that's dust on the blue one. :-(





Maglite Racing, NASCAR Victory, NASCAR Select, NASCAR Spectrum, Red #8 Dale Earnhardt, Jr., Red #24 Jeff Gordon [DuPont Racing], Red #94 Bill Elliott [McDonalds], Orange #20 Tony Stewart, Green #5 Tony LaBonte [Kelloggs], Green #18 Bobby LaBonte 





Blue #6 Mark Martin [Valvoline], Blue Knurled #45 Kyle Petty [Petty], Blue #3 Dale Earnhardt, Jr., Blue #24 Jeff Gordon [Pepsi Racing], Blue #31 Mark Skinner, Blue Knurled #99 Jeff Burton [SuperGard/Citgo], Blue Knurled #6 Mark Martin [Valvoline], Midnight Blue #2 Rusty Wallace, Midnight Blue #88 Dale Jarrett, Fuschia #99 Jeff Burton [Exide], Black #3 Dale Earnhardt, Black Knurled #28 Ricky Rudd [Halvoline Racing]


*A couple notes:*

* means Ontario bezel

My Unknurled Fuschia and NASCAR Jeff Burton #99 are absolutely identical. I would be willing to bet the Fuschias were overstock from these. If that's the case, my question is where do we find the overstock for the other ones?

4 of the NASCAR lights I have came in clamshell packaging with Hot Wheels cars. Those 4 are Red 94 Bill Elliott [McDonalds], Green #5 Terry Labonte [Kellogs], Blue #6 Mark Martin [Valvoline], Fuschia #99 Jeff Burton [Exide]. If you notice, these are the only 4 that have corporate sponsor branding on the head.

A few of these NASCARS are knurled, you'll notice. I don't know what's up with these. The ebayer I purchased them from claimed to be a Maglite distributor and said the knurled ones were official, but put out right at the end of the NASCAR lights' distribution. None of these came with paper sleeve packaging, so perhaps that's exactly the case. I have no idea.


*Links:*

Some of the CPF custom lights in this post are still available. You can support these fine folks here:

will's Custom Nickel Plated Minimag Thread - sold out, but maybe if you express an interest, he'll do another run. Just noticed today: new thread here.

will's Custom Wood Minimag Thread - sold out, but I believe these are currently still being offered by request.

modamag's Custom Splash Anodized Minimag Thread - still available, and I'm not sure why. I'm not sure how these could be any nicer. If they don't go soon, I'm going to wind up with a couple more of them.


*Help A Brother Out!*

We can make a fair deal, and on top of that, I will make a donation to CPF or the charity of your choice in your name for rarities. I am still (2/08) looking for:

Weinrot
 Braun - Found!
Bronze
 Jade - Found!
Lime Unknurled
GreenLED
Blue-Green Ontario
Charcoal

Blue 2005 inaugural
1989 AAA inaugural
"MAG" Flaglite
Custom CPF lights from old runs, especially splash anodized
Ontario bezel lights
Many corporate branded lights
Unbranded, unknurled lights of all colors


----------



## greenLED

That's quite a collection, souptree! :twothumbs

IIRC, we had agreed that the unknurled pewter from Action Ligts and the Equipp.com were indeed bronze. At least the ones I have from them are different than the pewter I got from somewhere else. Sizzle probably is more on top of those details.


Man, I should be :banned: I have pics of my "blue" minimags sitting in my computer, and haven't had time to crop and post them.


----------



## PurpleDrazi

souptree, that's a great collection.

A question . . . regarding the Nascar series mini-mags (I'm specifically looking for a Dale Earnhardt Jr for a friend) . . . are these primarily collectibles, or are the designs durable enough for general use?

thanks!

Francis


----------



## will

Souptree - WOW - quite a collection



Weinrot from Zimmermann in Switzerland - sold out
Braun from Zimmermann in Switzerland - sold out
Bronze I have picked up one of these from HK seller on ebay.
Jade Action-Lights had these - sold out
Lime Unknurled Action-Lights had these - sold out
GreenLED from a secret cave on the west coast
Blue-Green Ontario ??? 
Charcoal these were available from WalMart

The branded ones show up on ebay - they are generally corporate give - aways. I picked up ENRON and CON ED mini-mags.

NASCAR driver series - I never found a complete supplier for these, the ones I have seen have been from ebay.

Bronze - I think there are a few variations of this color, There were some offered by action-lights that they call pewter, but were the brown color ( Pewter is a silver gray color ) 

Action lights has a series of colors for the solitaires that are unique, yellow, amber, rose, kelly green, I suspect that they have maglite make them up for them. 

( just a note - I make up extra wood lights every now and then and offer them for sale - I can make up more if there is a request. - Nickel lights - I have been doing a run of these every 2 months or so. There is a minimum order from the plater. )


----------



## greenLED

Does that "blue-green Ontario" look like the kelly green Soli? I think it's a really nice color, but I've never seen it in 2AA (unless it's the same as what Sizzle labeled "greenLED").


----------



## souptree

I haven't seen what I am calling blue-green since the 80s, but I REMEMBER it!

I've seen the various GreenLED pics, and I don't think it's the same color. Of course, these colors are so difficult to capture and can vary so much from monitor to monitor that it's hard to say. But I think that color is more green. They'd go together nicely! I have the Kelly green soli, and it's not even close to the blue-green I'm remembering.

I know all those rarities are sold out from their original sources. I'm hoping one of the fine, fine folks on this forum might have one or more extras and be in a generous mood. 

The NASCARs are laser engraved and are more than adequate for daily use. I wouldn't hesitate to give one as a gift for to a NASCAR fan. As for me, I have no interest in NASCAR and aside from Dale Earnhardt and Jr., I had never heard of any of these drivers before I started buying all their lights!  The red #8 is not hard to find at all, and can usually be found on ebay every few weeks. If you google it, you'll probably find some sports collectible type businesses that will have them too.


----------



## greenLED

souptree said:


> I haven't seen what I am calling blue-green since the 80s, but I REMEMBER it!
> 
> I've seen the various GreenLED pics, and I don't think it's the same color. Of course, these colors are so difficult to capture and can vary so much from monitor to monitor that it's hard to say. But I think that color is more green. They'd go together nicely! I have the Kelly green soli, and it's not even close to the blue-green I'm remembering.


:thinking: I wonder if that's what I saw on the belt of that flight attendant a while back. I referred to it as a "greener jade", and then over time I thought it may be the "greenLED". But, there's that light purple color floating around (somewhere - I need one), so other colors are totally possible.


----------



## will

For those of us into pain

from action-lights

Maglite® Flashlight - 2AA Limited Edition Orange
M2AAU2 $17.95 corrected 07/13/2007

they are only selling one...


----------



## greenLED

There has to be typo. I just tried to access that specific page and got an error message (404).


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> There has to be typo. I just tried to access that specific page and got an error message (404).





Nope - that is the correct price, they are only selling one...
( I sent a note to verify the price at Action-Lights )

I must say - while I like collecting these - that is way out of line...


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> ...that is way out of line...


I totally agree with you. Not even for a gold-plated...


----------



## souptree

It better come with solid gold batteries!


----------



## will

that is the 'standard' orange - not a special color. IIRC these were $17.98 a few months back...


----------



## sizzlechest

My vote is it's a typo and is standard orange as well. That would be a hard pill to swallow at $200.......:devil:

Souptree- that is an incredible collection.


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> My vote is it's a typo and is standard orange as well. That would be a hard pill to swallow at $200.......:devil:
> 
> .



I did check with action-lights - that is not a typo and it is the standard orange color. they only have the one left.


----------



## customh

What are they smoking? 200 bucks for a minimag?? I call BS.


----------



## modamag

*Maglite® Flashlight - 2AA Limited Edition Orange
M2AAU2 $199.00*

These are really "limited edition" orange. To my knowledge they were produced back in the 80s. My self and CroMagnet have acquire a few of them @ ~ $30/each (MiniMag) & $60/each (Mag3D) plus shipping from Germany.

I don't believe they make anymore of them. The anodizing on them is nice and glossy. Some ppls attempt to clone these and the surface came out quite rough (yes I bought couple of those too).

IMHO $200/MiniMag is way too rich for me, even if it's the gold version but beauty & value is in the eye of the beholder.

*souptree: *That's a ridiculous collection you got there buddy. :twothumbs


----------



## greenLED

modamag said:


> I don't believe they make anymore of them. The anodizing on them is nice and glossy. Some ppls attempt to clone these and the surface came out quite rough (yes I bought couple of those too).


Interesting. So the ones that pop up on eBay once in a while are not for real?

I've only ever seen 2 orange minimags. The first one I let go... I know,  ...I jumped on the second one the instant I saw it.


----------



## sizzlechest

modamag said:


> *Maglite® Flashlight - 2AA Limited Edition Orange
> M2AAU2 $199.00*
> 
> These are really "limited edition" orange. To my knowledge they were produced back in the 80s. My self and CroMagnet have acquire a few of them @ ~ $30/each (MiniMag) & $60/each (Mag3D) plus shipping from Germany.
> 
> I don't believe they make anymore of them. The anodizing on them is nice and glossy. Some ppls attempt to clone these and the surface came out quite rough (yes I bought couple of those too).
> 
> IMHO $200/MiniMag is way too rich for me, even if it's the gold version but beauty & value is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> *souptree: *That's a ridiculous collection you got there buddy. :twothumbs



Are you able to provide a photo showing the two different orange colors if this is indeed what you are saying? Or does orange = orange?


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Are you able to provide a photo showing the two different orange colors if this is indeed what you are saying? Or does orange = orange?


Interesting point. I don't think my orange one has the "old style" bezel engraving. I bought it as part of a Nite-Ize "flashlight friend" package.


----------



## modamag

I have the MagLite orange in my wife china display. I think I might have the other one somewhere in the garage. I'll try to dig it up. If I find it I'll post the pics.


----------



## will

OK - looks like I started something here. 

I have 2 orange knurled mini-mags, both were bought from action-lights, one in 2003 for $13.95 the next in 2004 for $17.95. Both appear glossy and well made. both have the same bezel - Mag instruments California USA. I also have a Tony Stewart NASCAR . This one is not knurled. They all appear to be the same color orange.

The one at action-lights is from the collector series and is the last one. The ones that I bought are from that same group. 

Before I found the ones at action lights - I tried to get one from the seller in Germany. ( they also had the real gold at that time ) I was unsuccessful in connecting with them.


----------



## will

The power of email - the Orange Mini-Mag is back down to $17.95. 
*Yep - $17.95 again*

May have just been a mistake.


----------



## souptree

will said:


> The power of email - the Orange Mini-Mag is back down to $17.95.
> *Yep - $17.95 again*
> 
> May have just been a mistake.



It's got an Availability status of Pre-Order. Wonder if this means they've put an order in with Mag.

If they're ordering custom colors and check this thread, I'd like to see yellow, kelly green, amber and rose in AA.


----------



## Ledean

Souptree , That is some collection ..
Ledean


----------



## summerwind

.....


----------



## Jeritall

Is it possible that Maglite is beginning to dump the AA minimag line in favor of the new LEDs??? They could be marketing old back stock colors by putting them in a box and calling them "Limited" or "Collectors" editions.


----------



## will

I don't know if that is a Maglite decision or that Action-Lights had a collector series run.


----------



## Burgess

IMHO, seems like (_*if anything*_). Mag Instrument is gonna' drop the 2AA LED version, *not* the incand. version.

And then they'd simply keep the 3AA LED version around.

Problem solved ! (in Mag's eyes) 


No more confusion of "should i buy the LED version, or the Classic version ?"


-- You wanna' 2AA, you get the Classic (incand.)


-- You wanna' "Ell Eee Dee", then you buy the 3AA version.


That's how it's shaping up. At least to me. :tinfoil:


----------



## Jeritall

"-- You wanna' "Ell Eee Dee", then you buy the 3AA version."


Will it come in colors ????


----------



## Burgess

*Any* color ya' want . . . .


As long as it's Black 

-- or --

Pewter/Gray/Kinda'Silver (or whatever Mag calls it)



I've always thought (well, at least for the past 10 months) 

that Mini-Mag LED's in *Pretty Colors*
would sell a whole lot better than these 2 "kinda' boring" colors
we have available now.

Kept thinking that the Rainbow of color choices was always
just beyond their current supply.

But now, i kinda' have my doubts . . . . 


Hey, maybe that's why WalMart has 'em marked down for clearance !


Hmmm . . . .

Wonder how much on ORANGE one would cost ?


___:laughing:______:naughty:


(sorry, couldn't resist !)


-


----------



## will

souptree said:


> It's got an Availability status of Pre-Order. Wonder if this means they've put an order in with Mag.
> 
> If they're ordering custom colors and check this thread, I'd like to see yellow, kelly green, amber and rose in AA.




I deal with one of the sales people at Action-Lights. I asked him about the status of Pre-Order. They are having a special run done for orange colored minis. ( don't know how many this is ) I also asked about some other 'special' colors ( amber, yellow etc.. ) there are no plans for any other special colors.


----------



## souptree

will said:


> I deal with one of the sales people at Action-Lights. I asked him about the status of Pre-Order. They are having a special run done for orange colored minis. ( don't know how many this is ) I also asked about some other 'special' colors ( amber, yellow etc.. ) there are no plans for any other special colors.



Well, there should be! :mecry:


----------



## watchluvr4ever

Amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## turbodog

souptree said:


> Well, there should be! :mecry:




There can be. I have a contact @ mag. They will make any color you want so long as you buy about 5000 or so.


----------



## souptree

I will firmly commit to 2 of 5000 of any new color! I will even pay a premium for them! 

Oh hell. If it will push the project into production, I'll commit to 5 each.... that only leaves 4995 for you guys to cover. 

:shakehead


----------



## souptree

BTW, I would be happy if the message was passed along to the contacts at Mag that a *Titanium special edition MiniMag* would be HIGHLY welcomed by the collecting community at this time. The Ti light market is superheated, and a special edition from Mag seems like a natural to me.

I don't know about 5000, but I would be surprised if Mag couldn't sell 1000+ units at $200+ retail very easily. 5000 units for a Ti edition MiniMag might even be reasonable with some marketing, given that it would have appeal to a number of markets that other Mag special editions don't normally appeal to, and Mag's broad marketing reach. The $500 SF Titan had a waiting list going after the 1000 units in their run were all spoken a full 6 months before the lights will ship. True, there are a LOT of things that distinguish the Titan other than the Titanium, but I do think there are an awful lot of people out there buying Ti just because it's trendy, and they'd eat this up. And there are a LOT more people who would buy ANY Maglite than people who would buy ANY SureFire, even a "premium" version at 20 or more times a normal retail price.

Forget about us crazies on CPF -- even the Robb Report crowd would buy a Ti MiniMag, just for cachet. Just think -- it will look so nice in the cockpit of your Gulfstream G550!


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> There can be. I have a contact @ mag. They will make any color you want so long as you buy about 5000 or so.


Oh, so they've gone down from 10000 minimum order. Not that it makes any difference for my purposes anyway but nice regardless.


----------



## turbodog

souptree said:


> BTW, I would be happy if the message was passed along to the contacts at Mag that a *Titanium special edition MiniMag* would be HIGHLY welcomed by the collecting community at this time. The Ti light market is superheated, and a special edition from Mag seems like a natural to me.
> 
> I don't know about 5000, but I would be surprised if Mag couldn't sell 1000+ units at $200+ retail very easily. 5000 units for a Ti edition MiniMag might even be reasonable with some marketing, given that it would have appeal to a number of markets that other Mag special editions don't normally appeal to, and Mag's broad marketing reach. The $500 SF Titan had a waiting list going after the 1000 units in their run were all spoken a full 6 months before the lights will ship. True, there are a LOT of things that distinguish the Titan other than the Titanium, but I do think there are an awful lot of people out there buying Ti just because it's trendy, and they'd eat this up. And there are a LOT more people who would buy ANY Maglite than people who would buy ANY SureFire, even a "premium" version at 20 or more times a normal retail price.
> 
> Forget about us crazies on CPF -- even the Robb Report crowd would buy a Ti MiniMag, just for cachet. Just think -- it will look so nice in the cockpit of your Gulfstream G550!





After dealing with collecting longer than most people here I can say that I would be AMAZED if ANYONE bought a Ti minimag at that price. Mag had trouble moving the gold ones @ $199, and gold is a lot more flashy than Ti.

Then there's all the nasty problems of actually machining the metal.


----------



## souptree

turbodog said:


> Mag had trouble moving the gold ones @ $199, and gold is a lot more flashy than Ti.



That was 20 years ago! And they only sold them in Nieman Marcus and the Sharper Image, no? In the current state of things, Ti would be WAY more popular than gold plated. It's also FAR more utilitarian. I don't think "flashy" is the standard to go by....


----------



## greenLED

Since we're aiming high... damascus, anyone?

An ALON light would be fun too. Building the electrical path would be a challenge, though.


----------



## will

Couple of things 

I thought the real gold minis were sold at Brookstone for under $30, this was 20 years ago.

Ti Maglite - mini-mag. I like the idea, but not at $200 per light. Also, Titanium requires a whole different tooling setup. I would guess that Mag is already using carbide tools, but the coolant would be different, the tools would have to be sharpened much more frequently, polishing would be different. This is not like a different color anodize. I doubt they would make the change for a few hundred or thousand lights. The other piece of that - They would have to come up with a better light than the mini-mag or the MagLED 2AA. This would be a better LED, perhaps multi level even.


----------



## turbodog

I'll say this and no more.

People *HERE* on this *_rabid_* forum won't pay $200 for a now-discontinued-and-very-hard-to-come-by gold version. 

The public will pay $200 for a Ti version, that if polished looks like aluminum, that if unpolished looks like the Americana series?

Right.


----------



## Jeritall

souptree said:


> BTW, I would be happy if the message was passed along to the contacts at Mag that a *Titanium special edition MiniMag* would be HIGHLY welcomed by the collecting community at this time. The Ti light market is superheated, and a special edition from Mag seems like a natural to me.
> 
> I don't know about 5000, but I would be surprised if Mag couldn't sell 1000+ units at $200+ retail very easily. 5000 units for a Ti edition MiniMag might even be reasonable with some marketing, given that it would have appeal to a number of markets that other Mag special editions don't normally appeal to, and Mag's broad marketing reach. The $500 SF Titan had a waiting list going after the 1000 units in their run were all spoken a full 6 months before the lights will ship. True, there are a LOT of things that distinguish the Titan other than the Titanium, but I do think there are an awful lot of people out there buying Ti just because it's trendy, and they'd eat this up. And there are a LOT more people who would buy ANY Maglite than people who would buy ANY SureFire, even a "premium" version at 20 or more times a normal retail price.
> 
> Forget about us crazies on CPF -- even the Robb Report crowd would buy a Ti MiniMag, just for cachet. Just think -- it will look so nice in the cockpit of your Gulfstream G550!




Hmmm. Let's see here. 1000 lights at $200 would be $200,000. In 2004 (only figures I could find) Mag Instrument Inc. revenues were over $100,000,000. I don't think old Tony is going to retool his plant for only .2% added income.


----------



## souptree

The Fenix L0Ti has sold for over $200. I don't personally see much about the L0Ti that is very special aside from it being Ti, but they seem to sell for well over what you can get the same light in aluminum for. You don't think Mag could sell 10 or 50 times as many of a special edition as Fenix with a little marketing behind it?

As for the machining issues with Ti, it seems like an awful lot of Ti is getting machined out there, and if Mag wanted to commit to such a project, they are certainly in a position to be able to do so. SureFire has managed to figure out how to machine Ti for the Titan when all of their other products are aluminum or plastic. 

Personally, I see the miniscule percentage of Mag's bottom line that such an offering would represent as a significantly bigger issue. But any guesses on what percentage of SureFire's profit this year will be Titan derived? At 1000 units priced at $500 retail, that's a $500,000 retail price for the total run. How much of that is profit? My guess is they could have foregone the offering and still managed to stay in business. Yet they have put out a limited edition VERY niche offering, figured out how to machine the Ti and will turn a profit on it all at the same time. They also put significant R&D into the Titan to make truly cutting edge technology, a cost Mag wouldn't have to incur at all. All Mag has to do is machine tubes. It would be EASY to dismiss the market for the Titan and say SureFire would be out of their minds to take on a project like a $500 keychain light, given they can just keep making lights for the military. Why should a military contractor waste time on toys for rich kids? But clearly, such a market does exist.

Another point worth mentioning is that my numbers are arbitrary. I do not claim to know what such an offering could or should be priced at, nor how many units such an offering should consist of. I personally think that correctly marketed, a Ti MiniMag could sell briskly at $200, albeit not very well to the people who have posted in this thread. Remember though, that I originally stated I thought the target market was more the Robb Report crowd of luxury consumer. Personally, I'd guess 5,000 or 10,000 units would oversaturate the market, but 1,000 would create an artificial demand. Regardless, would adjusting the price affect your views on the matter? 1,000 units at $150? 5,000 at $119.95? 10,000 units at $89.95? Does the cost of the raw materials factor into the price you'd accept? Fenix sold 250 L0Tis for $100 originally, and they had to have a lottery for them because the demand was so high. They're the size of a Solitaire. Priced raw Ti lately?

I do question how many of the people dismissing out of hand any possible market for such an offering have been buying Ti lights and other Ti collectibles over the past year or two. :shrug: It's easy to argue the Ti collector's market is insane, and although it's somewhat interesting, it really wasn't my intention to get into a big debate/discussion here about the relative merits or lack thereof of a market for Ti collectibles at either sane or insane prices.

In any event, it doesn't sound like my original request will be fulfilled, which was to have a product suggestion passed along to a contact at a company who may or may not have been interested in it. That is your right, and I will let it go by thanking you for taking the time to consider my request to pass the message along.


----------



## will

souptree said:


> In any event, it doesn't sound like my original request will be fulfilled, which was to have a product suggestion passed along to a contact at a company who may or may not have been interested in it. That is your right, and I will let it go by thanking you for taking the time to consider my request to pass the message along.



One thing for sure - It doesn't cost anything to pass along a request. I asked my contact at Action-Lights for different colors. At least he knows there is still some interest in the product. 

The other thing with Maglites. They are the high end light in the bargain basement stores. Folks at Walmart aren't going to spend $200 for a flashlight. I can't say what Maglites sales are in gun shops and the like. That might be the place they could sell some expensive lights.


----------



## souptree

I wouldn't expect a Ti MiniMag to be offered for sale in WalMart or a gun shop. The way I am envisioning it, there wouldn't be enough of them to produce "inventory" in such places. With even distribution, you'd wind up with 1 unit per store, at best. Those stores wouldn't be the target demographic anyway. I can think of a couple stores on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills that they might make more sense in. A store next door to a store selling Patek Phillipes will be more correct than a store next door to a 7-11. In any event, I think they could sell all of them without putting a single one in a store anywhere. If they actually made it to a store, we'd know the marketing department failed miserably. If they do it right, they'd be sold out with a waiting list months before anyone actually saw one.

You guys are absolutely right -- stick something like this in WalMart and it will sit there until the apocalypse. But that wasn't what I had in mind. Just because Mag is a consumer level company doesn't mean that it's beyond their capacity to put out a non-consumer grade product as a one-off. Obviously the 24k proves that well enough.

Leaving Maglite collectors out of it, I think there's a much hotter Ti collectible market right now than there ever was for gold plated brass, and I think this item would appeal strongly to that market. I believe that to conclude from the problems with the 24k release that there is no market for any special edition release of any sort at any time is a mistaken conclusion based on too few considered variables.


----------



## sizzlechest

Is it just me or does this seem to be a VERY RARE minimag find?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Maglite-Fl...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## turbodog

I have sent seller a msg. Will see what he says.


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Is it just me or does this seem to be a VERY RARE minimag find?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Maglite-Fl...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Indeed, Sizzle! Big bucket full of  on that one.

:thinking: You know, those pics and setup look very much like the auctions from that other guy who used to sell minimags in clear boxes. What was his eBay username? I must've bought half a dozen lights from them and I can't remember.


----------



## turbodog

It's not him. That place was something like national sports.




greenLED said:


> Indeed, Sizzle! Big bucket full of  on that one.
> 
> :thinking: You know, those pics and setup look very much like the auctions from that other guy who used to sell minimags in clear boxes. What was his eBay username? I must've bought half a dozen lights from them and I can't remember.


----------



## sizzlechest

Yeah is was national sports. Remember he always had that white/ivory berber carpet that he took his pictures on.

That is a real treasure for sure......  

BTW- let's not beat each other up on this one eh? I'm only going as high as $200, after that it's all you turbodog.......


----------



## turbodog

sizzlechest said:


> Yeah is was national sports. Remember he always had that white/ivory berber carpet that he took his pictures on.
> 
> That is a real treasure for sure......
> 
> BTW- let's not beat each other up on this one eh? I'm only going as high as $200, after that it's all you turbodog.......




Too late. I've already entered my max bid.

If you want, I could sell it to you for 10% over what it costs me.

:devil:


----------



## will

I bought a couple of minis from national sports - the one I remember is a dark red color,

$223.78 for the bronze 

is that too much?


----------



## sizzlechest

TD,

see if the guy will take a picture of the bezel ring for us to see if it is old school, or I'll just wait until it arrives at my house to take the picture :devil:


----------



## turbodog

sizzlechest said:


> TD,
> 
> see if the guy will take a picture of the bezel ring for us to see if it is old school, or I'll just wait until it arrives at my house to take the picture :devil:




I'll let you know what the ring looks like before I forward it to you.

Also, WTF is up with these bids of odd cents? Springs for the extra $.50 and round it up or down please.


----------



## sizzlechest

Okay than my winning bid will be $200.01.


You look to be up against another flashaholic
"bbranthoovero" seems to be scooping up quite a few maglites.......


----------



## will

TD - most people tend to bid in even amounts, for example $100.00 for the max bid. I generally would put in a bid for $101.98 as a max. Sometimes that works, sometimes not. Sometimes people will figure the shipping and the bid cost and come up with an amount they feel, in total, is what the item is worth.

Sizzle - my bid is more than yours. ( I have a couple of bronze lights also )
It seems to me the nicest color bronze is on the equipp.com unknurled mini.


----------



## greenLED

:laughing: You guys are nuts. I'm outta the race with your $500 bids.


----------



## sizzlechest

greenLED said:


> :laughing: You guys are nuts. I'm outta the race with your $500 bids.




The pricing is getting nuts for these. I was just joking about bidding that high (of course) but we can't let turbodog steal this one either, now can we? 

I actually bid $45 for a jade not too long ago and was outbid!  I'm telling you these odd colors are becoming more and more difficult to find especially brand new in the box. Our collections are truly becoming irreplaceable!


----------



## will

I collect these by color - does anyone go the extra step and collect color and new or old style bezel?

I still think the bronze I got from HK is not "real" Is there any way to tell, the only difference I can see is color is slightly different.


$45 for a jade? they were available at action lights until recently.


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> I collect these by color - does anyone go the extra step and collect color and new or old style bezel?
> 
> I still think the bronze I got from HK is not "real" Is there any way to tell, the only difference I can see is color is slightly different.


I think the only one I have "duplicate" like that is black. Unless, you count the "old" pink and the new hot pink or fuschia as being the same color with different bezels. Same would apply to light blue and ice blue. ohgeez:still gotta post those pics of my blue mags...)




sizzlechest said:


> I actually bid $45 for a jade not too long ago and was outbid!  I'm telling you these odd colors are becoming more and more difficult to find especially brand new in the box. Our collections are truly becoming irreplaceable!


I've actually stopped looking for more minimags; the prices are outta my range for them. Yeah, I know, I'm not a real collector any more. 

Strangely, the one or two times I've seen minimag collections for sale, they don't seem to attract much attention.


----------



## souptree

will said:


> I collect these by color - does anyone go the extra step and collect color and new or old style bezel?



I do.

I am going to bid on that bronze on ebay to try to snag a much needed one I don't have. The good folks who already have one and choose not to bid me up will feel great waves of gratitude hurtling through the CPF ether! :thumbsup: Of course, the market will decide, I guess. :shrug:

The ebayer with the Ontario dark red and Ontario pink is natlsports, FYI.


----------



## turbodog

souptree said:


> I do.
> 
> I am going to bid on that bronze on ebay to try to snag a much needed one I don't have. *The good folks who already have one and choose not to bid me up will feel great waves of gratitude hurtling through the CPF ether!* :thumbsup: Of course, the market will decide, I guess. :shrug:
> 
> The ebayer with the Ontario dark red and Ontario pink is natlsports, FYI.





Talking about me?


----------



## turbodog

Here's what the bronze seller told me when I asked him for #s from the package.


**********

All I could find was a series of numbers at the bottom of the instructions: MCC-3 BRONZE 103-000-044

I hope that helps.

Thank you.

*************


----------



## souptree




----------



## greenLED

souptree said:


>


Nice sniping, souptree!


----------



## turbodog

Someone owes me one.


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> Someone owes me one.



Owes you? I was sort of hoping it would help someone out who needed a bronze. :candle: Nice "snag?" souptree. 

Green- I told you these things were valuable!


----------



## turbodog

I mean it jokingly (mostly).  

I backed off since it WAS a CPF bidder. Even though I had one already I was going to enter about a $80-90 bid.


----------



## souptree

And it's much appreciated! :twothumbs


----------



## souptree

Well, the bronze Ontario arrived today, and it's definitely a treasure. It doesn't look like what's been described as bronze, however, i.e. the color close to the equipp.com lights and the actionlights unknurled pewter. In fact, this light is a dead ringer for the braun in will's pics in post #5 of this thread. A family member borrowed my camera for a week, but when I get it back I will post comparison photos with the other related colors I have.

Any thoughts from the gallery on the bronze/braun relationship, if any, are certainly welcomed by me. I had always assumed braun translates to brown, but perhaps it translates to bronze? Is braun just a bronze tint variant? Could it be the case that bronze/braun are the overlapping names for the same run, as opposed to bronze/pewter, as I believe the contributors to this thread had previously concluded? The Zimmerman bronze still looks like the pewter, so maybe I got a braun in bronze packaging? I offer these thoughts up as questions, not conclusions.


----------



## will

The braun is in fact brown, not bronze in color. I'll take a picture in the next day or so.

Pewter is a color that is silver gray, not bronze. However, Maglite or someone called some of bronze lights pewter.

I looked up pewter - it is mostly made up of tin and lead, resulting in a sliver gray color, (modern pewter may have some copper added)


----------



## sizzlechest

Brown is even more difficult to find. (i.e. you will have a better chance of scoring a bronze in the future than you would have this color.) As far as I know will and I are the only ones who have this color...... the swiss seller is not offering them any longer.

FYI- it doesn't look like action-lights is offering the bronze unknurled, otherwise that is a good fill in for a knurled one until you find one.


----------



## Jeritall

Here's my try at a picture. (left to right), Zimmerman bronze, bronze, bronze, brown, pewter. Don't pay to much attention to Maglite's lables, I once bought an orange labled purple.


----------



## will

Jeritall - I would end up putting the same type of picture. The colors are right on - the brown is darker than bronze.


----------



## turbodog

Not to burst your bubble, but I question whether the "brown" was an official mag-released color.

1. Until now, I've never know one to exist. But, the head lettering shows it to be fairly new.

2. Both known sampes came from a swiss seller. Perhaps it was a custom run for them. This is a known scenario.

3. I hate to say it, but I've seen tint variations this extreme.


For the record, I would like to have one. But even if I owned one, I would still say the same thing about it.


----------



## will

I thought the older lights had the Ontario bezel. Does Maglite keep an accurate list of colors they have produced over the years, including special runs?. (Some companies do keep accurate records. I have an old Singer sewing machine made in 1932. I was able to call them and they gave me the date made, and the model number.)

The Swiss seller, Zimmeramnn, seemed to have a lot of the older lights that are no longer made. They had the original pink, even a 7C light. 

How about some of the recent colors - Charcoal - comes to mind. The only place that sold them was Walmart, Copper seems to be a Target color, Were these a special run?


----------



## turbodog

I've spoken with mag several times. If they DO keep a record, it isn't common knowledge to the people that head up the depts.

Copper was a wal-mart run. I consider it an official color. It was made for 1 customer, but that customer sold it to the general public in HUGE quantities.

Jade was a target run, FYI.

Now if I paid mag to make me a custom color in the min qty of 20k lights, I wold consider that a special run and not an official color. I'm not a national store. Maybe this ilustrates my point a little better. If there WERE 20k of these lights floating around out there, we would have seen more than just 2 of them.


----------



## will

The Jade light I have came from Action-Lights a few years back.

The 3 lights I have from Zimmermann came in a different presentation box.
I have a Braun, Weinrot, and something called Anthrazit (which I thought was going to be charcoal, but turned out to be what looks like a light bronze color ) I do not think that Zimmermann would have had a special run of lights done for them. It is possible some other European company did and Zimmermann bought stock from them. 

Special runs - I think that Action-Lights is having more Orange lights made up as a special run. They did get a few different colors for the solitaire line done. Kelly Green, Yellow, Rose, and Amber - etc...

I agree that over the years more should have shown up. But then, these were picked up in Europe. 

Walmart seemed to get a lot of the package mismatches that might just be a result of low pricing from Mag and an agreement between the two companies allowing Mag to use up existing packages and existing lights. 

There most likely different areas of collecting mini-mags.
1. the standard colors - red blue purple black silver 
2. color variations of the standard colors
3. custom runs or special colors done by Mag. These might be copper jade brown
4. the Nascar series, including the signature driver series
5. Industrial Logos or inauguration lights - 

I would guess there are all the old catalogs or price lists at Mag Instruments. Most companies tend to keep those items some where, but they may be in storage. Also - most large companies were computerized when Mag started, they also would keep some kind of history.


----------



## turbodog

I've never mentioned it here, but you can credit me with action-lights picking up mag's overruns.

I had bought some lights direct from mag (major $). I was ordering some lights from AL and mentioned to the guy there that I collected them. I went on to detail having to order straight from mag. He seemed very interested.

About 2 weeks later a crapload of old colors, production leftovers, showed up at AL: midnight blue, orange, lime green, etc....

The orange that AL is so fond of is a big halloween seller for them.


----------



## will

Are the overruns the leftovers from special runs?


----------



## souptree

I bought my copper at Target.


----------



## will

I suspect the lights from Zimmermann are old, they have the Ontario Bezel. They came in a box with no batteries.







just some eye candy.
blackwood, mango, koa, blackwood, padauk, bloodwood, cocobolo, zebrawood, purpleheart


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> Copper was a wal-mart run.
> ...
> Jade was a target run, FYI.


Are you sure about this? Like Souptree, I bought my copper minimag at Target. The jade came from WalMart.


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> I suspect the lights from Zimmermann are old, they have the Ontario Bezel. They came in a box with no batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some eye candy.
> blackwood, mango, koa, blackwood, padauk, bloodwood, cocobolo, zebrawood, purpleheart



Then there's 3 bezels I guess. I have seen one that predates what you have there.

And I have seen a newer one, with the ram's head.


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> Are the overruns the leftovers from special runs?




To a degree. Mag keeps some stock available for warranty purposes, even for normal colors.


----------



## KLC

The copper Maglites I have came from Target as well. Unfortunately, I can not say about Jade as I do not have one. :sigh:

BTW, Would anyone happen to have any rare, limited, or special run maglites they would be willing to part with (perhaps extras)?


----------



## will

KLC said:


> BTW, Would anyone happen to have any rare, limited, or special run maglites they would be willing to part with (perhaps extras)?



I think the best place right now is EBAY, sometimes you can find items in Walmart. Also check www.Action-Lights.com - they have some collector colors


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> And I have seen a newer one, with the ram's head.


It's a panther, not a ram.


----------



## Jeritall

greenLED said:


> It's a panther, not a ram.




Maglites home paqe, http://www.maglite.com/company_lion.asp, features a funky proverb about the lion and the gazelle. "Whether you choose to be a gazelle or a lion is of no consequence." I think the logo is either a "Liozelle" or a "Gazion"


----------



## greenLED

I'm not convinced. This is what Mag CS replied to my e-mail inquiry about the logo and bezel inscription a while back:



> "[email protected]" to me
> show details
> 6/6/05 Dear XXXXXX,
> 
> The logo is actually a panther's head. The panther is a symbol of an animal of the night and it's sleek power best represents our line of flashlights.
> 
> As for when the logo changed, it was modified in the late 80's.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Maglite products.Sincerely,
> Customer Service



It'd be interesting to see if the answer has changed from 2005.


----------



## farmall

KLC said:


> The copper Maglites I have came from Target as well. Unfortunately, I can not say about Jade as I do not have one. :sigh:
> 
> BTW, Would anyone happen to have any rare, limited, or special run maglites they would be willing to part with (perhaps extras)?



I have an entire collection I would part with. (including the "real" gold plated one). $400.00 firm.


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall, you have a pm.


----------



## souptree

I'll take it if sizzlechest doesn't.


----------



## turbodog

Maybe we can part it out and still certainly pay the $400.


----------



## souptree

Ya, I was planning to take the Jade and see if there's anything else I need and then pass the rest along to someone else who needs them. I'm not horrified at the thought of owning two 24ks, but I'm not a pig either, and I'd like to see that one make it's way to another CPFer.


----------



## sizzlechest

I think farmall's collection is a hell of an opportunity at a hell of a price. An ideal scenario for a new collector. 

I can't believe it but I am not going to buy his collection. Souptree, step up to the plate........


----------



## turbodog

souptree said:


> Ya, I was planning to take the Jade and see if there's anything else I need and then pass the rest along to someone else who needs them. I'm not horrified at the thought of owning two 24ks, but I'm not a pig either, and I'd like to see that one make it's way to another CPFer.



Raffle off the extra gold one on CPF. I did.


----------



## Jeritall

sizzlechest said:


> I think farmall's collection is a hell of an opportunity at a hell of a price. An ideal scenario for a new collector.



I kind of feel that alot of the fun I get from collecting MMs is searching for them and the satisfaction of tracking one down and buying it. I've bought them from Germany, Switzerland and Holland. I've been in dozens of Walmarts, Targets, Home Depots, sporting good stores, hardware stores, surplus outlets, garage and estate sales in at least 8 different states. I've got to meet some nice people including CPFers. Even though I believe I have all of them (except Weinrot, and maybe the "mythical" LED green), I always still look for the darn things. Maybe I'll be the first to find a puce, or adobe red, maybe blue and gray camo. Guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## souptree

turbodog said:


> Raffle off the extra gold one on CPF. I did.



I like the idea of a CPF raffle.

It seems like there are several good possibilities for making sure multiple people benefit from this, which would be something I'd be happy to see. I'm not even sure what it is that I agreed to buy ( oo:  :shakehead  ), lol, so depending on what is actually there, I'm sure there are multiple good options for breaking it up. One possibility I am thinking might be good is I can take photos and let the half dozen or so primary posters on this thread have at it, then raffle the extras with the 24k as a starter collection. I do agree with jeritall completely that the fun is in the chase, but my guess is with that method, we'll probably pilfer most of the goodies out, which will just save someone the bother of accumulating commons, leaving them with a 24k, a basic set, and a fantastic quest ahead! Another possibility is to raffle it with the goodies included (but not the jade, sorry! ), which would probably make the half dozen or so of us on the thread more likely to buy raffle tickets. I know we probably will anyway, so it's likely moot.

In any event, I am definitely in sight unseen :candle:, so please PM me, farmall. As for the rest of you, I'm happy to hear your ideas for what you think would be a good course of action to take. I've also yet to deal with a CPF raffle, so I would appreciate hearing your experiences with them.

For the record, I am very pleased to have this opportunity to give something back to CPF that is actually worthy of CPF.


----------



## turbodog

:grouphug:


----------



## greenLED

I'd be interested in learning more about this collection of yours, jeritall. If somebody grabs it and wants to share some "spare" colors, please let me know.


----------



## Jeritall

greenLED said:


> I'd be interested in learning more about this collection of yours, jeritall. If somebody grabs it and wants to share some "spare" colors, please let me know.



Please don't misunderstand my post. I got em, I'm keeping em. I will post any "rare" colors that are duplicates on occasion.


----------



## will

oops - the confusion is between farmall and jeritall - both end in 'all'


----------



## farmall

I've had a few pm's about photos. I will try and get some tomorrow. Let me tell you now that I do not have the weinrot or braun. I only have colors that were issued in the U.S. I have the original series of 4 nascar lites and both versions of the red silver and blue. (USA and the MAG version).

None of them have any logos on them other that the maglite marking on the bezels.


----------



## KLC

I do not check CPF everyday, but if it is not too late I am definitely interested. Please e-mail me a photo and/or colors available. If someone else has already bought them please let me know if there are any you do not want as I probably would take them.

Thanks! :twothumbs



farmall said:


> I have an entire collection I would part with. (including the "real" gold plated one). $400.00 firm.


----------



## farmall

Correction..This is now KLC's collection....Still sorry about the crappy photo.Here's my collection. Sorry for the crappy photo.


----------



## farmall

*


----------



## will

Has anyone come up with a different kind of display case? I still have mine in boxes. I was thinking of some kind of a setup in a drawer, not really displaying them, but being able view them fairly easily. something with a felt bottom.


----------



## KLC

I haven't yet but I am probably going to have a custom display case made. I will see if I can't get a picture up once I do. :thumbsup:



will said:


> Has anyone come up with a different kind of display case? I still have mine in boxes. I was thinking of some kind of a setup in a drawer, not really displaying them, but being able view them fairly easily. something with a felt bottom.


----------



## farmall

Look at post #51 on this page.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/74645&highlight=MiniMag+Collection&page=2


----------



## souptree

Hm, guess I won't take it then. :thinking: :shrug:


----------



## farmall

souptree said:


> Hm, guess I won't take it then. :thinking: :shrug:


KLC was the first to ask about them. I felt that I should give him the chance first.


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> Has anyone come up with a different kind of display case? I still have mine in boxes. I was thinking of some kind of a setup in a drawer, not really displaying them, but being able view them fairly easily. something with a felt bottom.


How about a "filing cabinet" (of sorts). What I'm thinking is sort of a chest of drawers, where each drawer slides out to display the lights. You could cover each drawer with glass or plexiglass, and make the bottom of the drawer in such a way that they would hold the lights in place (like the Americana boxes, but for more lights).

OK, not *really* an open display, but just an idea...


----------



## turbodog

You need a silverware box.


----------



## will

GreenLEd
that is what I had been thinking of.


It would not need a glass top for each drawer, once it is closed that would make it relatively dust free. I have to see what wood I have, and maybe I will make something up.


----------



## greenLED

The only drawback of the silverware box (nice, TD), is that the lights are not immediately observable. Maybe you could get really fancy and make a box like that out of plexiglass?



will said:


> It would not need a glass top for each drawer, once it is closed that would make it relatively dust free. I have to see what wood I have, and maybe I will make something up.


----------



## Jeritall

will said:


> Has anyone come up with a different kind of display case? I still have mine in boxes. I was thinking of some kind of a setup in a drawer, not really displaying them, but being able view them fairly easily. something with a felt bottom.



How about a test tube rack? :thinking: :thinking:

go here, http://images.google.com/imgres?img...microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLG&sa=N


----------



## souptree

I would be wary of anything made out of plastic. A couple of the Ontario lights that I have that came in the old, clear, square hang-packs have discoloration marks where the side of the head was in contact with the plastic for years. The risk of permanent discoloration is one of my biggest concerns in deciding on long term storage for these. That and earthquakes. :sick2:


----------



## Jeritall

will said:


> Has anyone come up with a different kind of display case? I still have mine in boxes. I was thinking of some kind of a setup in a drawer, not really displaying them, but being able view them fairly easily. something with a felt bottom.



My gun case just gave me a good idea. Find a case, or a drawer, or build a simple tray of the right size, and line it with 1" thick, wedge acoustic foam. I'm going to try it myself. :twothumbs

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLG&sa=N


----------



## turbodog

So if you DID decide to keep them in a rack and take really good care of them would they then be called test tube babies?


----------



## Jeritall

turbodog said:


> So if you DID decide to keep them in a rack and take really good care of them would they then be called test tube babies?



:lolsign:


----------



## will

Jeritall said:


> My gun case just gave me a good idea. Find a case, or a drawer, or build a simple tray of the right size, and line it with 1" thick, wedge acoustic foam. I'm going to try it myself. :twothumbs
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLG&sa=N




I would probably use felt - similar to a silver drawer.


----------



## bimemrboy318

Anyone purchase any lights recently from natlsports on Ebay?

He has a black Mini-mag with the old packaging in the photo. But then he mentions a holster is included. Could it be possible that he might have some of the older Minis with a holster?

Also, the red ones that he sells. The photo is of the light out of the package laying on carpet. Are these the Wiendot red you guys refer to?


----------



## George M

bimemrboy318 said:


> Anyone purchase any lights recently from natlsports on Ebay?
> 
> He has a black Mini-mag with the old packaging in the photo. But then he mentions a holster is included. Could it be possible that he might have some of the older Minis with a holster?
> 
> Also, the red ones that he sells. The photo is of the light out of the package laying on carpet. Are these the Wiendot red you guys refer to?


I recently got a red from natlsports, and it is very different than the current production reds. I don't have a Weinrot to compare it to, but it's a much darker red than the current ones. It has the older "Ontario" bezel and comes in a plastic box. The part numbers on the packaging are M2A030 and 103-000-009.

I bought a black from them a while back and it also has the older "Ontario" bezel. I don't remember the details of the packaging (it was a blister pack), but I have another on its way right now and will post details when it arrives.

The seller must know what they have; I'm surprised they don't tout the uniqueness of these lights.


----------



## farmall

bimemrboy318 said:


> Anyone purchase any lights recently from natlsports on Ebay?
> 
> 
> Also, the red ones that he sells. The photo is of the light out of the package laying on carpet. Are these the Wiendot red you guys refer to?




These are not weinrot. They are just a variation of the color red. A must have for any collection.


----------



## bimemrboy318

Anyone got any of these natlsports lights they want to sell?


----------



## farmall

bimemrboy318 said:


> Anyone got any of these natlsports lights they want to sell?



I've got one original pink I'd part with.


----------



## souptree

When I was buying my natlsports lights, I contacted him and asked him to list the ones that he had that weren't currently listed. At that time, he had the black, pink and dark red, and listed all 3 for me to purchase. Good seller.

I do recommend not storing the lights in the square plastic hangpacks, as the lights can discolor where the plastic is in contact with them.


----------



## Burgess

to *souptree* --


Thank you for your recommendation/warning.


That's good to know !


:thumbsup:


_


----------



## Jeritall

souptree said:


> I do recommend not storing the lights in the square plastic hangpacks, as the lights can discolor where the plastic is in contact with them.



I know that, over time, UV can cause the dyes used in anodizing to fade, but I did'nt know about discoloring caused by plastic. :thinking:


----------



## souptree

I didn't know it either until I got that bronze/braun/whatever from that ebayer a couple weeks ago. There are a couple spots of severe fade where the light was in contact with the clear plastic. It actually doesn't bother me too much. I kind of think it gives it character. But there's absolutely no question in my mind that that's what caused it. I noticed it as soon as I took the light out of the package initially, and noticed it was aligned exactly with the plastic. The only discoloration marks are where the light was in direct contact with the packaging. Because of the way the packaging is designed, this is mostly limited to 4 points on the sides of the head. My camera is still loaned out, and I caught a cold this week, so have been in seclusion, but I will post pics for you guys as soon as I am able.


----------



## will

The package may have been in the sun for a period of time and what you are seeing is sun damage through the plastic. OR any plastic has plasticizers to keep the plastic flexible, These chemicals leach out over a period of time. That may affect the anodize as well.


----------



## turbodog

souptree said:


> ... and I caught a cold this week...



Sorry about you being sick.

Maybe you should eat a bowl of SOUP so you can feel better.








Sorry.


----------



## souptree

:laughing: :nana: :wave:


----------



## George M

bimemrboy318 said:


> Anyone purchase any lights recently from natlsports on Ebay?
> 
> He has a black Mini-mag with the old packaging in the photo. But then he mentions a holster is included. Could it be possible that he might have some of the older Minis with a holster?


OK, my black light from natlsports showed up today and it is indeed an older "Ontario" style light in a "holster combo pack". Model number M2A014, part number 106-000-037 and the date on the package is 1988. The plastic bubble has separated from the cardboard back but that may well be from age, not that the seller opened it. The batteries are gone.

Anyway, heck of a deal on these since no one seems to bid on them.


----------



## turbodog

Ok, I've got some bids in on their lights. Let's not kill each other here. I back off of a light that jeritall bid on. I'm trying to pick up a red and black. I'll report back here what I find.

My ebay id is z0y99.


----------



## souptree

My experience with natlsports was that he would keep listing lights as long as I asked, but would not list multiples or make things easy shipping wise. So I just wound up asking him to list the same lights multiple weeks in a row and ate the shipping. My advice to you guys is not to beat each other up and just be patient on the (possibly wrong) assumption that there will be more for you in coming weeks if you contact the seller and ask him to keep listing.


----------



## George M

For those interested, natlsports has a dutch auction going for 30 of the black lights. Wonder if that's the last hurrah for those?


----------



## Jeritall

turbodog said:


> Ok, I've got some bids in on their lights. Let's not kill each other here. I back off of a light that jeritall bid on. I'm trying to pick up a red and black. I'll report back here what I find.
> 
> My ebay id is z0y99.



Thank you... I'll leave the red one for you.


----------



## farmall

Wouldn't you just love to go through the warehouse at natlsports.


----------



## turbodog

farmall said:


> Wouldn't you just love to go through the warehouse at natlsports.




Superb. What else do you have in the warehouse?






Recognize that?


----------



## farmall

"Gone In Sixty Seconds"



turbodog said:


> Superb. What else do you have in the warehouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that?


----------



## greenLED

George M said:


> OK, my black light from natlsports showed up today and it is indeed an older "Ontario" style light in a "holster combo pack". Model number M2A014, part number 106-000-037 and the date on the package is 1988. The plastic bubble has separated from the cardboard back but that may well be from age, not that the seller opened it. The batteries are gone.
> 
> Anyway, heck of a deal on these since no one seems to bid on them.


That's exactly how the black Ontario I got from them looked like.


----------



## farmall

*


----------



## turbodog

turbodog said:


> Ok, I've got some bids in on their lights. Let's not kill each other here. I back off of a light that jeritall bid on. I'm trying to pick up a red and black. I'll report back here what I find.
> 
> My ebay id is z0y99.




OK. I just got the stuff from the mailbox.

The black bezel says: mini-maglite mfg by mag instrument - ontario, ca - usa

It's worthwhile to note that the light came from a combo pack with aa cells. The batteries are removed by the seller, but they appear to have been in there a LONG time since I can see cell electrolyte leakage in the packaging.

*I think there were some REALLY old bezels that said the same thing, minus the usa part. Ah Ha! I just checked my real gold minimag and the bezel says "mini-maglite mfg by mag instrument - ontario, ca". It does NOT have the USA part.*


The red one...... it's what everyone is calling weinrot. However, since the part # is the same as the current red I can't help but think that either they have switched the tint or there was just a run of really dark ones that made it out the door.

I have seen the same amount of tint variation in other colors.


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> The red one...... it's what everyone is calling weinrot.


TD, you mean the (dark) red coming from natlsports= weinrot?


----------



## will

I have a dark red from National Sports and a weinrot from Zimmeramnn. they are not the same color.


----------



## turbodog

greenLED said:


> TD, you mean the (dark) red coming from natlsports= weinrot?



I've got both and they are dead on the same color.


----------



## greenLED

Darned. Tint variations strike again. Now I'm confused.


----------



## turbodog

The real giveaway is that the part # is the same. It's red.... no special color. The only real expanation is that red has been reformulated or there was some serious tint problems years ago.


----------



## turbodog

The real giveaway is that the part # is the same. It's red.... no special color. The only real expanation is that red has been reformulated or there were some serious tint problems years ago.


----------



## turbodog

The real giveaway is that the part # is the same. It's red.... no special color. The only real expanation is that red has been reformulated or there were some serious tint problems years ago.


----------



## souptree

Really interesting observation on the 2 different Ontario bezels. So we are up to 3 bezels total now? Ontario - CA - USA, Ontario - CA and the current design?

Hard to judge the "weinrot" and "braun". Do we have any indication these names weren't just made up by someone either at Zimmerman or prior to Zimmerman acquiring the lights but after leaving Mag? I'm wondering if perhaps someone there didn't notice a variant and just use two different names to describe them. Do we know where Zimmerman acquired their stock from? If they didn't acquire it directly from Mag, maybe these names were simply made up somewhere along the way after leaving Mag? Or perhaps they were sold directly to Zimmerman by Mag as overstock? If that were the case, would they even have part numbers that indicate color, along the lines of the standard part numbers? How does Mag handle part numbers on special color runs?

Lots of questions here, and I doubt good answers are coming for some/many of them. This is an interesting puzzle, and it would be great if we could figure any of this out. Personally, if I can see a difference, they're different to me. As far as I'm concerned, those slight tint variants are the best finds!

FWIW, my natlsports pinks and my Zimmerman pink are very slightly different. Both natlsports are identical, the Zimmerman slightly lighter (at least I think that was the lighter one -- I'd have to check and.... not now).

I will have to go through all my lights now looking for the USA/non-USA bezels! It's a real shame the AAs were never serial numbered.


----------



## turbodog

Dang, WTF?

3 duplicate posts?

But yeah, we've got 3 bezels. Thought everyone knew that.

I used to have an old black with the non-usa bezel.


----------



## will

I wanted to take these during the day, The weinrot is darker than the dark red, it also has a hint of blue. The weinrot came in presentation box, no item number. It's possible that they are a variation of the standard red and Zimmermann gave them a name that more closely described the color. Anodize color is just a dye, in fact, you can use RIT fabric dye to color the aluminum. ( that is after the electrical acid bath )


----------



## turbodog

Here are some midnight blue mags. The tint difference is even more pronounced in real life. If I still had them all I would take a better photo.


----------



## KLC

I have two quick questions... 

Is Blue Shimmer and Ice Blue the same color? I just wondered because I have a few lights that say they are Blue Shimmer on the package but all this time I thought they were Ice Blue. If they are not the same then I guess I will have to order an Ice Blue before it is too late. Any help is greatly appreciated. :twothumbs

Also, are there any color variants that look close to Midnight Blue? I have one light that looks like Midnight Blue but I was not sure if it was or not because the package says Black. It is obvious the light is not Black but I did not know if it is in fact Midnight Blue or just a color that looks the same or at least close to the same.

BTW, both lights were obtained at Wal-Mart if that helps any.


----------



## greenLED

We've noticed packaging labels are not reliable at all. 

From my own collection, I can tell you Blue Shimmer and Ice Blue are not the same color. Ice Blue is kind of a ghostly light blue, almost like CPF's background light blue. Shimmer blue is much darker and has a very vibrant shade to it. To add confusion, my light blue has a slight shade of green to it, but IIRC, Sizzle's ice blue looks just like Ice Blue.:thinking:

Similarly, Midnight Blue is distinct from the regular blue.



KLC said:


> I have two quick questions...
> 
> Is Blue Shimmer and Ice Blue the same color? I just wondered because I have a few lights that say they are Blue Shimmer on the package but all this time I thought they were Ice Blue. If they are not the same then I guess I will have to order an Ice Blue before it is too late. Any help is greatly appreciated. :twothumbs
> 
> Also, are there any color variants that look close to Midnight Blue? I have one light that looks like Midnight Blue but I was not sure if it was or not because the package says Black. It is obvious the light is not Black but I did not know if it is in fact Midnight Blue or just a color that looks the same or at least close to the same.
> 
> BTW, both lights were obtained at Wal-Mart if that helps any.


----------



## greenLED

OK, I'll 'fess up, part of the reason I hadn't posted my blue minimags is because of the crappy pics, but here they go anyway:

This is the original pic I posted a while back. Top to bottom: purple, blue purple, midnight blue, blue, blue shimmer, ice blue:







Here are the ones with the light blue in them (left to right - blue, ice blue, blue shimmer, light blue, jade). I put jade in there for comparison against the light blue, which IMO has a slight tinge of green (no, it's not 'cuz of the side reflection form the jade light):







From left to right: blue, blue shimmer, light blue, jade:


----------



## KLC

greenLED,

Thank you for the pictures! They helped immensely! After seeing the photos I do not have an Ice Blue or Midnight Blue light. The two lights in question that I have are Blue Shimmer and Blue/Purple.


----------



## bimemrboy318

George M said:


> For those interested, natlsports has a dutch auction going for 30 of the black lights. Wonder if that's the last hurrah for those?



I got one of these!


----------



## Burgess

For all of you Mini-Mag experts,

please read my post #8 in this thread:


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2058028#post2058028



i would appreciate any input you can provide.

_


----------



## Jeritall

Happy BD, TD, may you never suffer from dyschromatopsia...


----------



## turbodog

Thanks.

I figure my mid life crisis should be just around the corner, either that or a nervous breakdown.

We just finished building a moving into a new house.

My wife's due in 3 weeks from today.


If I can make it till next May, when our older child starts school, I am going car shopping.


----------



## will

I just checked color availability at one of the places I source mini-mags. No longer available green. Is Maglite cutting back?


----------



## greenLED

In my area green was never too common.


----------



## will

Actually I checked with Action-Lights. one part says they have green, the flag, camo - the other part on their web site does not list those colors.


----------



## KingGlamis

So is this light rare or fairly common? I found it today and forgot I owned it.


----------



## greenLED

Is that a company logo? It looks like one of those unknurled pewter that action-lights had, with a sticker of some sort on it. A promotional product?


----------



## sizzlechest

I have that light in my collection! I had never seen another before.

The host is a bronze, unknurled. The host itself was available at action lights until recently. Rare, yes. Valuable, probably not. Only to us collectors.


----------



## greenLED

Cool, Sizzle! I wasn't too far off the mark with the pedigree of that light.


----------



## farmall

That light came from Marlboro cigarettes.


----------



## turbodog

farmall said:


> That light came from Marlboro cigarettes.



THAT'S it! I _knew_ I had seem that nifty logo before somewhere.


----------



## Leadfoot2

Hi All

When photographing something this critical as slight color shades, go to your local camera shop purchase a color chart. It has the primary colors as well as a gray chart. Then all of you can adjust your moniters to correct for color shifts. Also, your best results would be to photograph in daylight, so as not to get a color shift from your lighting. 

Hope this helps


Leadfoot


----------



## greenLED

Leadfoot2 said:


> Also, your best results would be to photograph in daylight, so as not to get a color shift from your lighting.


I *think* that's what I did with all but the latest pics I took.


----------



## will

Leadfoot2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> When photographing something this critical as slight color shades, go to your local camera shop purchase a color chart. It has the primary colors as well as a gray chart. Then all of you can adjust your moniters to correct for color shifts. Also, your best results would be to photograph in daylight, so as not to get a color shift from your lighting.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Leadfoot




I have been doing better with the colors by using a gray background. I take most of my pictures inside with the flourescent lights in my little shop. the lights have a mix of cool white, warm white, and daylight bulbs. Then I always use the built in flash on my digital camera. Digital cameras do a lot of things on their own, color shifts happen automatically in the camera, they do a white balance. 

Outside is better - more light and a better balance of color. I do most of my stuff late at night so outside does not always work out time wise.


----------



## Leadfoot2

will said:


> I have been doing better with the colors by using a gray background. I take most of my pictures inside with a the flourescent lights in my little shop. the lights have a mix of cool white, warm white, and daylight bulbs. Then I always use the built in flash on my digital camera. Digital cameras do a lot of things on their own, color shifts happen automatically in the camera, they do a white balance.
> 
> Outside is better - more light and a better balance of color. I do most of my stuff late at night so outside does not always work out time wise.


 

Using a gray background will definitly help get the proper color balance with digital eqipment.

Slight clarification on using a color chart. A color chart and or gray scale is always included in the picture with the item you are photographing. This was done so the the printer is able to compare his color chart/gray scale with the chart in the negative, for a perfect match in printing. But the principal of using a known color chart is still viable with digital cameras and printing.

Light is measured in degrees of Kelvin. Daylight being 5500 degree if I recall correctly. Incandescent has a color shift towards the warm side. Flourescent will have a color shift towards the cool side. I don't remember the Kelvin numbers for either. 


Leadfoot


----------



## Jeritall

look what I got!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Waffle

Very Cool.


----------



## Burgess

Hello fellow Mini-Maglite enthusiasts -


My local Wal-Mart, after clearing out all of their Mini-Mags a couple months ago,
just got another dozen stocked on the shelf.

6 black ones, and 6 gray ones. These are the 2AA "classic" design.


Still the same price as before: $8.78. Was* hoping* for a bargain. 


Couldn't resist buying one final Gray one. 


But hey !

When i got it home, i carefully read the back of the package.


And it clearly states: "*10 year Limited Warranty*" !




When did THIS happen ? :scowl:


The package info has a copyright 2004 "date" on it.

The Duracell alkalines are dated 2013. And they're made in USA.


Has anyone ever encountered this before ?


I think it's a pretty cheap trick, trying to "slip it by, un-noticed".


Luckily, thanks to me (and CPF), that's not gonna' happen. :devil:


But what's going on, eh ?


(edited 09/18/2007, to add the following info)

I visited Mag's website, and i see the reason for my confusion:


Limited Lifetime Warranty in the Western Hemisphere and Japan; Ten-Year Limited Warranty Elsewhere. 


Apparently, this Mini-Mag i purchased from my local USA Wal-Mart was intended for sale "Elsewhere". (smile)


Hey, then why/how did this end up in my local Wal-Mart ? ! 

(end of edit)
_


----------



## will

I wonder how they are going to track the 10 year warranty to the actual mini-mag. There is a warranty deal you should fill out after purchase. 

The only problem I ever had was a light that got lost in an upholstered chair for a few years, the batteries leaked and they could not be removed.


----------



## sizzlechest

Jeritall said:


> look what I got!!! :twothumbs



That's awesome. Where did she come from?


----------



## Jeritall

I kind of struck a "Gold mine"...PM sent ...


----------



## sizzlechest

Jeritall said:


> I kind of struck a "Gold mine"...PM sent ...



Personally, as the "big dog in da' haus" Ithink Jeritall owes us an update......


just my 2 cents.......


----------



## Jeritall

:huh2:


----------



## bimemrboy318

Anybody an old style pink they want to sell? Or perhaps a green?


----------



## Jeritall

It's been a long time, but I think there's a new color out there, at least it is for me. Found it at Walmart this AM. The box is marked Model No. SM2AKYN and is also dated 9/07. There is no color printed on the box, but Wallie's receipt listed it as Hot Pink. It really is!






(l-r) "old pink, pink unknurled, pink knurled, HOT PINK...


----------



## greenLED

Good catch. I haven't seen one of those in a while. I think my "fuschia" is your "pink" un/knurled; I never got around finding a knurled version of that color. Anywhoo, here's a pic of mine:

pinks: 
fuschia - hot pink - pink


----------



## Burgess

You mean . . . .


Some Wal-Marts are starting to carry Mini-Maglites again ?


In pretty COLORS, no less ?




_


----------



## NeonLights

I ordered a pink MiniMag from an online retailer last week, and that "hot pink" color is what I got. The Walmarts around here still only have gray and black AA Minimags.


----------



## farmall

bimemrboy318 said:


> Anybody an old style pink they want to sell? Or perhaps a green?



I have a PINK. P.M. sent


----------



## farmall

My local wally world has 3 of the pinks dated 09/07. They also have some the bluish/purples.


----------



## Jeritall

I had to go back to WallyWorld to pick up that Purple one. It is a different purple from the other 4 purple toned ones I have. ( Model no:SM2A98N). Maybe Maglite has figured out that color might sell better than their LEDs.


----------



## souptree

Jeritall, that hot pink on the far right appears identical to the ones I got at WalMart maybe 12 months ago. They are also the same as the Breast Cancer Awareness one that is being sold by I-forget-who (but I could look it up if anyone cares).

That third one from the left, the one marked "knurled pink" appears to be a highly coveted item in the world of souptree! Is it really as close to the fuschia to the left of it as it appears?

The unknurled fuschia, I am almost positive, was overstock from the NASCAR series. At least mine are EXACTLY the same aside from the engraving.


----------



## Jeritall

The two pinks in the middle, to me, appear to be identical. (Isn't "fuscia" a dirty word ?) :devil:


----------



## bimemrboy318

The 3rd from the left... the one you are calling pink... when and where did you get that one? I got a hot pink from Walmart 2 years ago. But now there is a new hot pink? Or is it that I have the hot pink but not the 3rd from the right pink?



Jeritall said:


> It's been a long time, but I think there's a new color out there, at least it is for me. Found it at Walmart this AM. The box is marked Model No. SM2AKYN and is also dated 9/07. There is no color printed on the box, but Wallie's receipt listed it as Hot Pink. It really is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (l-r) "old pink, pink unknurled, pink knurled, HOT PINK...


----------



## greenLED

Those unknurled were available from action-lights, IIRC.


----------



## will

some eye candy.
Wood maglites, powder coated maglites, splash anodized maglites, flamed maglite, cut down splash anodized. 






I have some additional pictures of the case I made in this thread.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174159&referrerid=4688


----------



## greenLED

Oh, man! How did I miss that other thread? *Nice* display case, will. Very nice.


----------



## turbodog

http://cgi.ebay.com:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260176298813

Pink for sale.


----------



## greenLED

Check out his other auctions. He's got the dark red and black in sealed package.


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260176298813
> 
> Pink for sale.



The last one he sold went in the $50 range!

BTW- Will that is some nice work on the case. Congratulations on that beauty piece of wood and the eye candy too!


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> BTW- Will that is some nice work on the case. Congratulations on that beauty piece of wood and the eye candy too!



Thanks.

I made some separators, but I did not like them - The drawers are open, any separators will be loose in there.

I am going to make another - smaller - I have some burled veneer that would look great on the drawer fronts and on the sides. ( I do my own veneering )


----------



## sizzlechest

Walmart in my neck of the woods has Christmas gifts out already! No surprise! However they have blister pack maglites on display in this special christmas gift area. They have the blue/purple and the HOT pink but they also have two different shades of light blue which ARE NOT ice blue. It is the shimmer blue and the original light blue! No joke.

Again, these were not displayed in the flashlight isle, it was in a special "quick christmas gift" display area. Go pick up a light blue!


----------



## KLC

Finally took a picture of my current MiniMag collection:






​


----------



## souptree

Looks nice! Got a bigger pic?


----------



## KLC

souptree said:


> Looks nice! Got a bigger pic?



Updated


----------



## will

KLC - great looking display 

It looks like it has a glass door - is that correct?


----------



## greenLED

Very nice!


----------



## NeonLights

sizzlechest said:


> Walmart in my neck of the woods has Christmas gifts out already! No surprise! However they have blister pack maglites on display in this special christmas gift area. They have the blue/purple and the HOT pink but they also have two different shades of light blue which ARE NOT ice blue. It is the shimmer blue and the original light blue! No joke.
> 
> Again, these were not displayed in the flashlight isle, it was in a special "quick christmas gift" display area. Go pick up a light blue!


Thanks for the heads up. I had to do some searching at my local Wally-World last night before I found the new colors. Most of them were on an endcap display, but there was a single row of them off to the side of the regular flashlight display. I picked up both of the different light blues (very similar in color, but subtley different) the blue/purple, and a spare pink one. I was able to add three new colors to my growing collection for only $8.78 each!


----------



## KLC

Thanks for the comments! :twothumbs

Will - Yes, you are correct. 

Just a bit of information for those interested:

The cabinet measures 37 1/4" high x 16 1/8" wide x 4 1/2" deep. Interior is 31 3/8" high x 14 1/2" wide x 3 1/2" deep. Has a glass door and adjustable shelves in 2" increments. Made of pine and oak with a walnut stain.

Like most I was not sure how I wanted to display my collection so that it could be fully appreciated. Nevertheless, I am very happy with my choice.


----------



## sizzlechest

Beautiful cabinet! I like how you can display them all together. Very nice.

On an unrelated note:

Presidential lnaugural lights both the 2001 & 2005! 

EBAY:

#290178196261

#290178197484

IMHO these are a must for the collection. (I already have)


----------



## FlashBanger

Those are great lights.


----------



## souptree

Finally, a 2005!!! Thanks, sizzle!!! :twothumbs


----------



## will

Good call on the WalMart blue lights..they were in the regular flashlight section here.


----------



## Burgess

Yes, *thank you* for that tip on Wal-Mart. :thumbsup:


Got a Pink one for my Mom.

(she's 83, and *loves* her pretty new flashlight)





PS: this was *my* first chance to try out the "new" bulb that comes with Mini-Mags.
This new, brighter version has a Black Ring at the base of the glass tube,
which USED to be all pink in color.

Noticeably brighter ! My Minolta AutoFlashmeter3 sez 0.6 f/stop more.

That works out to about 50% brighter. (2^0.6=1.51)

Yes, it draws a bit more current than the old version,
but what REALLY caught my eye is the fact that . . . .

It now performs NICELY with *rechargeable batteries* ! 


That was always a shortfall of the original bulb.


Plus . . . . This Mini-Mag came with 2 additional spare bulbs. :thumbsup:


Yes, my favorite is *still* the MJ-2AA smjled module from Sandwich Shoppe,
but this one gives good service for $8.78.

_


----------



## Burgess

Yes, once again, *thank you* for that tip on Wal-Mart. :thumbsup:

(insert Big Smiley Face here)


Just kidding. Duplicate post. Moderators -- please delete this.

_


----------



## greenLED

Burgess said:


> PS: this was *my* first chance to try out the "new" bulb that comes with Mini-Mags.
> This new, brighter version has a Black Ring at the base of the glass tube,
> which USED to be all pink in color.


Before the black came one with green base. So pink - green - black.


----------



## Burgess

Thank you, GreenLED for that info.


Did not know that. :thumbsup:



Any idea what year the "green" version,

and the "black" version lamps were introduced ?


Is the only difference between the 3 the brightness ?

Or has Average Bulb Life been increased, also ?



And, most importantly:


Do these new lamps *still* Blacken with age ? :hairpull:


That was always a big PainInTheAscii with the original ones. :eeew:



During all my years using Mini-Maglites, i can't recall *ever* having a bulb *Burn-Out*.

But that's because i always faithfully inspected batteries and bulb *every week*.

Once they got "quite blackened", i put 'em in my bottle of
"Used Mini-Mag Bulbs", and installed a fresh New one.

I had calculated that each bulb cost me a Dollar.

Gee, i oughta' go count all my used ones. 


Why did i replace my bulbs, when they *still worked* ?


'cuz there's never a *Good* time for your lamp to fail. 

_


----------



## greenLED

Burgess, I don't have the exact dates, but a couple of minimags that I've gotten in the last 3 years or so came with the green-based bulb. The most recent purchases have all come with the black base.

I while back I asked Mag CS about the brightness difference between the three, but they only stated the newer ones were "brighter". :shrug: I *think* I still have some unused green bulbs somewhere. If you have a light meter let me know and I'll send some your way for testing.

Now that you mention it, I didn't have a lot of bulbs burning out on me over the years.


----------



## turbodog

sizzlechest said:


> Walmart in my neck of the woods has Christmas gifts out already! No surprise! However they have blister pack maglites on display in this special christmas gift area. They have the blue/purple and the HOT pink but they also have two different shades of light blue which ARE NOT ice blue. It is the shimmer blue and the original light blue! No joke.
> 
> Again, these were not displayed in the flashlight isle, it was in a special "quick christmas gift" display area. Go pick up a light blue!




I checked. There doesn't appear to be a difference between the ones for sale and shimmer blue. For that matter, there's no real difference between shimmer blue and the old light blue.

And finally, the ones for sale currently were marked "ast" on the back. I called mag and they said this means assorted..... whatever they had lying around to ship, and I seriously doubt they had light blues leftover from the 1980s.


----------



## Burgess

Gee . . . .


Do you think that Mag has *quit production* on the Mini-Mag "classic" ?



And, just as a *guess* . . . . :wave:


How many of 'em have been manufactured since 1984 ?


Ten Million ?

a Hundred Million ?


:candle:
_


----------



## will

I happened to stop at Sears the other day - they had a dark gray light, maybe charcoal, in a box labeled AST. I could not tell if was or not. Is any interested? If some one is - I can stop by and bring a regular gray light to compare and pick it up.

( first one here to respond will get it, not sure of the price, but it will under $15, shipping included )


----------



## souptree

Isn't the charcoal a very dark grey -- between gray and black? I've bought about a half dozen grays looking for a charcoal.... still haven't found one.... if it's really a charcoal, I definitely want it.

I got sniped on the 2005 inaugural. Did anyone here snag it?


----------



## KLC

souptree said:


> I got sniped on the 2005 inaugural. Did anyone here snag it?



Nope, but I did manage to win the 2001 inaugural as only one other person tried for that one.


----------



## will

souptree said:


> Isn't the charcoal a very dark grey -- between gray and black? I've bought about a half dozen grays looking for a charcoal.... still haven't found one.... if it's really a charcoal, I definitely want it.




I'll stop by and see, the charcoal is darker than gray.


----------



## will

will said:


> I happened to stop at Sears the other day - they had a dark gray light, maybe charcoal, in a box labeled AST. I could not tell if was or not. Is any interested? If some one is - I can stop by and bring a regular gray light to compare and pick it up.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The color was gray -


----------



## sizzlechest

souptree said:


> Isn't the charcoal a very dark grey -- between gray and black? I've bought about a half dozen grays looking for a charcoal.... still haven't found one.... if it's really a charcoal, I definitely want it.
> 
> I got sniped on the 2005 inaugural. Did anyone here snag it?



Souptree, It wasn't me I already got one!
That was some serious $ for that inaugural light. Perhaps I shouldn't have listed it here for people to "fight" over. Better luck next time I guess. IIRC I got mine on the b/s/t. Perhaps you should "advertise" that you want one there and see what happens!


----------



## sizzlechest

Ebay bronze auction just ended: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290183335151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

That thing looks more brown than bronze. If anyone here won the auction please let us know what the color looks like.  

For anyone who missed out on this I will gladly sell you a bronze, brand new in an unopened blister pack = $120 + shipping.


----------



## KLC

sizzlechest said:


> That thing looks more brown than bronze. If anyone here won the auction please let us know what the color looks like.



That was me... :thumbsup:

I already have a bronze, but like you I thought the light looks too dark to be bronze. So I took the plunge.


----------



## will

I have a "braun" from the swiss seller, It is darker than the bronze color. The picture on ebay may be misleading as to the actual color.


----------



## Burgess

Such a *dreadful* photograph in that Ebay bronze auction. :sick2:


Couldn't tell much from that image, eh ?



Two words: White Balance



Anyway, hope you enjoy yer' new Mini-Maglite !

:thumbsup:

_


----------



## KLC

Hopefully the light is braun, if not then back on eBay it goes. With the way the auction went I am sure I can get my money back. We shall see once it arrives! :shrug:


----------



## Flipside

After looking at all the wonderful collections of the MiniMag, I'm wondering - just how many colors of smoothies (smooth barrel, non-knurled) are out there? Logo'd, or Nascar series products nonwithstanding... 

After collecting HK's for a while, I'm moving on to someting more affordable, but perhaps just as uncommon.

Thanks! :buddies:


----------



## turbodog

Flipside said:


> After looking at all the wonderful collections of the MiniMag, I'm wondering - just how many colors of smoothies (smooth barrel, non-knurled) are out there? Logo'd, or Nascar series products nonwithstanding...
> 
> After collecting HK's for a while, I'm moving on to someting more affordable, but perhaps just as uncommon.
> 
> Thanks! :buddies:




This is from memory, but there should be fuschia (which isn't an official color. It's an overrun from a custom batch), the americana series, midnight blue (overrun again), and lime green (overrun).

I've also seen some pewter, bronze, etc. But these all are overruns. The only official smooth light is the americana series. This series is a steal about $40 now. Originally it was north of $100.


----------



## Flipside

I found a seller in Hong Kong with a bunch of Gold Anodized MiniMags... Anyone have any experiences with foriegn sourced product? On another note, given that this seller has a half dozen or so, would anyone be interested in a group buy to split the shipping on a few? :shrug:


----------



## Jeritall

If it's a Hong Kong ebay dealer, with lots of positive feedback, you'll probably get your flashlight quicker than if you bought it from some dealers in our own country. No thanks on the group buy offer...


----------



## KLC

I received the 'bronze' Mini Maglite in question today. It is, in fact, braun (brown) as suspected! :nana: I will be sure to get some pictures up.



KLC said:


> That was me... :thumbsup:
> 
> I already have a bronze, but like you I thought the light looks too dark to be bronze. So I took the plunge.


----------



## souptree

Nice snag. I'm glad it went to one of us! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flipside

If anyone is looking to add a Smooth Red MiniMag to their collection, there's an opportunity over here...


----------



## dieselducy

I noticed that ya'll have some ONE CELL AA MAGS!! where did yall get these!! or are these mods??


----------



## 22hornet

Burgess said:


> Thank you, GreenLED for that info.
> 
> 
> Any idea what year the "green" version,
> 
> and the "black" version lamps were introduced ?
> 
> 
> Is the only difference between the 3 the brightness ?
> 
> Do these new lamps *still* Blacken with age ? :hairpull:
> _



I wonder how these bulbs would work in a 2AAA minimag with rechargeables.
Does anyone have an idea?

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## greenLED

dieselducy said:


> I noticed that ya'll have some ONE CELL AA MAGS!! where did yall get these!! or are these mods??


I got mine custom made from fellow CPF'er Ledean.



22hornet said:


> I wonder how these bulbs would work in a 2AAA minimag with rechargeables.
> Does anyone have an idea?


They work the same, IIRC.


----------



## dieselducy

this is my custom maglite..





and the back. what do yall think??


----------



## 22hornet

dieselducy said:


> this is my custom maglite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back. what do yall think??



That is a very beautiful and sweet 2AA !!!


----------



## dieselducy

having a logo: does it hurt, help or do neither to the value of the lite??


----------



## sizzlechest

Dieselducy,

That is a really beautiful custom light. I am really impressed with how that one came out. :goodjob:
So the question needs to be asked....where does one have something like this made, in the smoothy, because I'd love to have one made up.


----------



## KLC

Beautiful light Dieselducy! 



sizzlechest said:


> So the question needs to be asked....where does one have something like this made, in the smoothy, because I'd love to have one made up.


 
I am very interested as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## greenLED

Sizzle, 4sevens at fenix-store has a rotating attachment for his laser engraving machine. From what I understand, he can do full graphics around a light.


----------



## will

Is that etched? The writing looks gold on my monitor. If it is printed, where was it done?


----------



## sizzlechest

Check out these oldies but goodies:











:rock:

Found on the b/s/t marketplace forum....... My guess is that they are going to match the swiss sellers dark blue.


----------



## suprattmike

I just went to www.action-lights.com and saw that they are offering a free copper minimag with any order! They also have several other limited edition colors for sale. I ordered a few things to get the free copper minimag but they will not ship until 1/2/08 because they are closed for inventory. Seems like a good chance to get a color not readliy available anymore.

p.s. I am not affiliated with Action-Lights in any way.


----------



## Burgess

Just FYI, it *appears* that the "free" Action-Lights copper-colored Mini-Maglite
has "Action Lights" prominently emblazened across the body.


Just wanted to let ya' know, in case you missed that.


Still, i wouldn't mind one, myself. 


_


----------



## KLC

You are correct, they have the exact same printing as the 'free' blue Mini Maglites from the last promotion (any order over $99.00).



Burgess said:


> Just FYI, it *appears* that the "free" Action-Lights copper-colored Mini-Maglite has "Action Lights" prominently emblazened across the body._


----------



## will

The action-lights logo is in the knurled area only. This is a better promotion in that you can just order the free light and pay $5.50 for postage. They send it priority mail from USPS and it will arrive in just a few days. This is much better than their usual UPS which now takes over a week to get from the West Coast to me here in New York.


----------



## sizzlechest

sizzlechest said:


> Check out these oldies but goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rock:
> 
> Found on the b/s/t marketplace forum....... My guess is that they are going to match the swiss sellers dark blue.



These lights arrived. This is not midnight blue. I would have to think this is the nachtblue from the swiss seller. Does anyone own one of these? (either in the 2aa or the 2aaa size.) The swiss seller is still offering the 2aaa nachtblau color. The color is much darker than regular blue and a few shades lighter than midnight blue. 

I remembered back in part II of the collection thread member: UNKNOWNVT commenting on an odd color dark blue he had found.......well just another one to add to the hunt.

Happy hunting & Happy New Year !


----------



## dieselducy

sizzlechest said:


> These lights arrived. This is not midnight blue. I would have to think this is the nachtblue from the swiss seller. Does anyone own one of these? (either in the 2aa or the 2aaa size.) The swiss seller is still offering the 2aaa nachtblau color. The color is much darker than regular blue and a few shades lighter than midnight blue.
> 
> I remembered back in part II of the collection thread member: UNKNOWNVT commenting on an odd color dark blue he had found.......well just another one to add to the hunt.
> 
> Happy hunting & Happy New Year !



I WANT TO BUY Some like this!!! the older mini maglites with the text Ontario CA on them!


----------



## sizzlechest

dieselducy said:


> I WANT TO BUY Some like this!!! the older mini maglites with the text Ontario CA on them!



I only need one, unfortunately the 2nd has already been spoken for by a fellow collector..

Contact member: UNKNOWNVT, if you haven't already, he may part with his. Also, ebay seller: natlsports has the older style minimags in black and a deep red color. A must if you are collecting.

Enjoy


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> These lights arrived. This is not midnight blue. I would have to think this is the nachtblue from the swiss seller. Does anyone own one of these? (either in the 2aa or the 2aaa size.) The swiss seller is still offering the 2aaa nachtblau color. The color is much darker than regular blue and a few shades lighter than midnight blue.


I don't have a nachtblau, but I agree with Sizzle on his description of the shade of blue. I also have that weird blue/purple shade, and this light is nothing like it.

BTW, Sizzle, you :rock:


----------



## dieselducy

whoops!


----------



## dieselducy

I won the auction of the red one on ebay!!!   NOW. I really need a BLUE one!!! If anyone has a BLUE one in like new shape. PLEASE PM me!!


----------



## sizzlechest

greenLED said:


> I don't have a nachtblau, but I agree with Sizzle on his description of the shade of blue. I also have that weird blue/purple shade, and this light is nothing like it.
> 
> BTW, Sizzle, you :rock:




You are welcome, happy to help a fellow collector. I am convinced that these are the nacht blau color from the swiss seller. This topic was addressed on this thread #103-110. This really is a new and rare find. Migs, any chance you'd be willing to add pictures of these new nacht blau finds along with the other blues? It is an item people will want to search for. It ranks as one of my most rare lights for sure.......


----------



## dieselducy

*LOOK WHAT I GOT!!*

Thanks to a fellow CPF member! I now have an old school Pink maglite!!! I have a couple of ???s I saw an earlier post that this box can be HARMFUL to the lite? should I store it in something else?? if so, what, an extra pres box? I just want to make sure it is preserved properly. here is the pics!!





In the box
Image hosted on Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2175269689/





Naked!
Image hosted on Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2175272391/





The head!
Image hosted on flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2175273637/





The other side of the head
Image hosted by Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2176066016/


----------



## farmall

Good job on the photo. That is the closest true color picture I have seen for a maglite.

My opinion about the box is that it has been in there for 20 something years without damage so it should be fine. Now if it was packaged with batteries that would be a different.


----------



## greenLED

farmall said:


> Good job on the photo. That is the closest true color picture I have seen for a maglite.
> 
> My opinion about the box is that it has been in there for 20 something years without damage so it should be fine. Now if it was packaged with batteries that would be a different.


Ditto on both accounts. 

Sizzle, I'll have to pull out all the blues, but will do.


----------



## will

farmall said:


> Good job on the photo. That is the closest true color picture I have seen for a maglite.
> 
> My opinion about the box is that it has been in there for 20 something years without damage so it should be fine. Now if it was packaged with batteries that would be a different.



I agree - great photo.

I think the problem with the box is most likely having it in the sunshine.


----------



## dieselducy

farmall said:


> Good job on the photo. That is the closest true color picture I have seen for a maglite.
> 
> My opinion about the box is that it has been in there for 20 something years without damage so it should be fine. Now if it was packaged with batteries that would be a different.



Believe it or not  These pics were taken on a POINT-N-SHOOT Sony Cybershot DSC-T1 cam. Anyway, the only issue with the box, the little tab broke off, the one with the hole for a peg board hanging, so i put it back on with scotch tape. that wont hurt anything? will it??


----------



## KLC

A piece of tape is not going to have anymore effect on the light than the plastic box. However, if worried, just put the light in a presentation box and keep the plastic box.



dieselducy said:


> Believe it or not  These pics were taken on a POINT-N-SHOOT Sony Cybershot DSC-T1 cam. Anyway, the only issue with the box, the little tab broke off, the one with the hole for a peg board hanging, so i put it back on with scotch tape. that wont hurt anything? will it??


----------



## bubbajoe

question.. dose the G.W. bush inaugural maglite come in red only? 
I just picked one up on E bay to add to the collection.


----------



## sizzlechest

bubbajoe said:


> question.. dose the G.W. bush inaugural maglite come in red only?
> I just picked one up on E bay to add to the collection.



Nope, you need to find the blue one as well.





Happy hunting!


----------



## bubbajoe

Thanks for the info...the hunt continues :twothumbs

Sizzlechest..what is the green mag to the right of the nascar mag? i don't 
recognize it


----------



## dieselducy

bubbajoe said:


> question.. dose the G.W. bush inaugural maglite come in red only?
> I just picked one up on E bay to add to the collection.



WHEN and WHO sold a GW on ebay!!! i am looking for another one. CONGRATS on the good find!!


----------



## KLC

The light just went off of eBay today. I would have told you if I knew you were looking for one. I will be sure to keep my eye out.



dieselducy said:


> WHEN and WHO sold a GW on ebay!!! i am looking for another one. CONGRATS on the good find!!


----------



## sizzlechest

bubbajoe said:


> Thanks for the info...the hunt continues :twothumbs
> 
> Sizzlechest..what is the green mag to the right of the nascar mag? i don't
> recognize it




Sorry, my photographing skills are for the birds.......it is the color jade. It is flame engraved. Check out: www.flamebrainz.com

(they no longer stock or can get this color)


----------



## dieselducy

KLC said:


> The light just went off of eBay today. I would have told you if I knew you were looking for one. I will be sure to keep my eye out.



How was it listed.. i have the "bush Maglite" in my favorite searches and it never came up! how else should i search for one?


----------



## sizzlechest

sizzlechest said:


> Beautiful cabinet! I like how you can display them all together. Very nice.
> 
> On an unrelated note:
> 
> Presidential lnaugural lights both the 2001 & 2005!
> 
> EBAY:
> 
> #290178196261
> 
> #290178197484
> 
> IMHO these are a must for the collection. (I already have)



My guess it was from this (fairly recent) auction?


----------



## bubbajoe

Sizzle. I thought it was one of his. I just picked up a purple one, still waiting for the little brown truck of joy to show up with it.

DieselDucy. i just noticed we are bidding on the same mag. you had first bid so its all yours. sorry about that. didn't mean to up the bid on you

also.. search on e bay . George bush inaurgural maglite
................................."............................. "mag lite
................................."............................. "maglight
................................."............................. "mag light
................................."............................. "flash light
.................................".............................. "flashlight
the one i found was under magLIGHT.
DIBS ON THE NEXT BLUE ONE


----------



## dieselducy

I have the red GW however it has a SMALL scratch (maybee even mfg related) on it so i was trying to get another. I dont have a blue, so hopefully someday ill get it.


----------



## will

I ordered an Orange light from Action-Lights. It is more red than the original orange lights.

top to bottom - original orange, new orange from Action-Lights, standard red
( the colors on my monitor appear to be very accurate )
This is most likely a variation of the orange, done as a special for Action-Lights


----------



## greenLED

That's cool, will. Is that the one that comes with action-lights engraving?


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> That's cool, will. Is that the one that comes with action-lights engraving?



No - the one with the action-lights logo is copper. This is a plain orange knurled light. If you order this, you get the copper free of charge.

By the way, the packing list with my order shows 495 copper lights on hand, 472 orange lights on hand. I have no way of verifying this. I would guess that Action-Lights had the runs done with 1000 lights.


----------



## greenLED

Welp, sounds like I might be adding one more minimag to the collection. 
Thanks, wil.


----------



## bubbajoe

I'm waiting for the orange one to show up any minute now from action lights. funny it didn't look that red in the photo on their web site.

QUESTION: anyone know if the John Deere green mini mag is a drifferent shade of green or just the green with the Deere logo on it?


----------



## greenLED

Got pics of the JD one?

Usually the engraved ones use stock colors. That said, my "greenLED" light (Thanks, Sizzle!) is engraved.


----------



## bubbajoe

No pics yet...Ordered 2 from the dealer.wont get them for a couple of weeks... color looks to be darker green,but i think its just the photo.I just like the logo .

Here's another Question for you: killing time , and doing a search on E bay and came across this seller http://cgi.ebay.com/MINI-MAGLITE-OR...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122

have any dealing with this seller? Good or bad? their from Hong Kong. 

i'm asking because it looks like i'm going to get burned by a bad seller and i would like it not to happen again:mecry:


----------



## bubbajoe

http://www.wegotgreen.com/index.cfm...&Product_ID=196&CFID=9045391&CFTOKEN=51010842

Here's a pic of the Deere mini mag. I ordered one from a local Deere dealer. no shipping charges


----------



## greenLED

bj - from what I've heard that eBay sellers seems legit. I've never bought anything from them, though.


----------



## will

I bought one light from special-88, fast shipping and no problems at all. I was curious as to where he gets his lights from. He offered gold, bronze, orange and ice blue when those colors have been out of production by Maglite for a number of years. 

The John Deere light looks like the standard green from maglite, but the picture is not all that good.

The orange light pictured from Action-Lights is of the original orange color.


----------



## dieselducy

so the top one came from special-88 does it look genuine?? Im gonna buy one..


----------



## souptree

My Deere is a standard dark green.


----------



## will

dieselducy said:


> so the top one came from special-88 does it look genuine?? Im gonna buy one..



I am not sure if you mean the orange lights, but my orange light did not come from special-88. I got a bronze light from him.


----------



## bubbajoe

Thanks for the info on Special 88. i may place an order with them

the action lights order i placed came in. I added all the ones i was missing.
mid night blue is a very nice color. 11 on hand left
The americana set 2 on hand
orange 472 on hand. mine is not as red as yours will but its not orange
hot pink 44 on hand.. The hot pink from action is the same color as the one i picked up from walmart for half the price.

OK another Question for the group:wave: 

what do you do with all the boxes? do you save them or toss them? i Figure the Americana box is worth saving but all the presentation boxes i have are starting to pile up.


----------



## greenLED

bubbajoe said:


> what do you do with all the boxes? do you save them or toss them? i Figure the Americana box is worth saving but all the presentation boxes i have are starting to pile up.


I kept a couple to store batteries and mod parts, the rest I tossed. The only ones I keep are the square plastic boxes, and the original "blister" pack that came with my "ontario" black. Oh, yeah, and the gold plated minimags.


----------



## will

Boxes - I have a box of the presentation boxes. I have used them from time to time for sending out my wood maglites. I have my standard mini-mags stored in the presentation boxes. I throw out the blister packs,


----------



## souptree

I also have a box of presentation boxes, AA, AAA and Soli. I find them very useful. I have used them for battery storage, spare SF lamp storage, as boxes for gifts, to hold papers. I thought about throwing them out, but I'm glad I didn't. I even store a few Maglites in some of them!


----------



## bubbajoe

Thanks for putting up with all the questions.:thumbsup:
I keep all the boxes. right now i have all the little black boxes in a bigger brown box . My lovely wife thinks i am crazy. maybe she's right

as soon as I get a chance I'll post a pic of my modest collection. not that i have anything exciting to show off. 

more questions: I placed an order with special 88. I checked out his store and he has listed a METALIC GREEN and an ICE BLUE. 
is the metalic green , the dark green or is it different? also is the ice blue a different color from the one listed on action lights?


----------



## will

not sure about the metalic green. Ice Blue is a listed color, not available at action lights.


----------



## souptree

Aren't pretty much all of the Maglite colors "metallic"? :thinking:


----------



## dieselducy

*I NEED PRESENTATION BOXES!!!*

I WANT PRESENTATION BOXES!! please PM me!! i want your empty presentation boxes to store some lights!!! thanks


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> I ordered an Orange light from Action-Lights. It is more red than the original orange lights.
> 
> top to bottom - original orange, new orange from Action-Lights, standard red
> ( the colors on my monitor appear to be very accurate )
> This is most likely a variation of the orange, done as a special for Action-Lights



Wow, I'm all over ordering one of those. Thanks for the tip Will! New color on the way.......it is a never ending quest.


----------



## bimemrboy318

Stopped by Target today... and I found a blue that was different from all the rest on the rack. So I bought it. I thought it would be the same blue that came with the 3D and 2AA Sam's Club set. But when I compared it... the "new" blue had more of a green in it. Kinda like Caribbean water (bluish green). 

Here's a pic with some others to get a better idea...

w/ Flash




w/o Flash (accurate to what I see under halogen desk lamp):





From left to right:

Copper (action-lights.com freebe/Target copper)
Midnight Blue (or maybe blue/violet)
Purple
Violet (slightly lighter shade - distinctly different)
Blue shimmer (from Walmart)
Ice blue (from Walmart)
"NEW" BLUE
Blue (from Sam's Club pack with 3D and 2AA)
Hot Pink (from Walmart)
Pink (Original pink from natlsports)

Now, I'm not exactly sure I have all my colors straight... but most of my lights have come from local stores (ie. Walmart, Target), some from Ebay (natlsports vintage), and the rest from BST.

The "new" blue I'm referring to is just a bit torquise in color. Has the same subtle difference as Purple and Violet. The Purple I got from Walmart and the Violet I got off Ebay.


----------



## bimemrboy318

Ahha! I now know why this one light was different from all the rest. This light is really truly special. 

Upon closer inspection and function test of this "new" blue... I found quite a few marks on the finish. Sometimes these marks are from the factory but more than usual. This is actually a used light. Then I saw this...





The light seems to have a resistance issue as it's only half as bright as my other Minimags. Because this will be a collector, it's no concern of mine. However, this is not a mint piece, it's been carried, used, and obviously not 100% functional.

I asked myself, how did a used light get into new packaging? The answer?.. clever opening that I found after closer inspection. I opened the package with scissors at the top. The perp made a slit at a corner that I've shown here...





Well, a few things... it sucks that there are people out there that do this sort of thing. It also sucks that Target didn't notice an open package. I wish the light was 100% functional and mint. But I'm glad I've added a new color to my collection. I wonder where this light really came from?


----------



## greenLED

:thumbsdow for whoever did that. But, hey, you got a new color! 

:thinking: Could it be faded anodizing because of the sun? Is the color even all around?


----------



## will

bimemrboy318 said:


> The light seems to have a resistance issue as it's only half as bright as my other Minimags. Because this will be a collector, it's no concern of mine. However, this is not a mint piece, it's been carried, used, and obviously not 100% functional.



The tail cap and spring most likely need to be cleaned, or, it could be the switch near the head. Some scotch brite pads or fine sandpaper can clean that up. It looks like there was a leaky battery.


----------



## souptree

sizzlechest said:


> Wow, I'm all over ordering one of those. Thanks for the tip Will! New color on the way.......it is a never ending quest.



Got mine Friday. It's definitely a new color, and a pretty nice one at that. I think I'm going to order another one.


----------



## sizzlechest

souptree said:


> Got mine Friday. It's definitely a new color, and a pretty nice one at that. I think I'm going to order another one.



:rock:

Can't wait to get mine! I can't believe after all this time of hunting in the last month I have come across two new colors........

I too wish I had ordered an extra or three! 

Will: Is the engraving on the copper action-lights promotion light condusive to making your custom wood lights? If you like I'll send you mine, no real need for the promotional mag.....


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> :rock:
> 
> Can't wait to get mine! I can't believe after all this time of hunting in the last month I have come across two new colors........
> 
> 
> Will: Is the engraving on the copper action-lights promotion light condusive to making your custom wood lights? If you like I'll send you mine, no real need for the promotional mag.....




I think the orange is just a variation of the old orange color, not a 'new' color. What was the other color you got?

I have been busy with the action-lights copper. The logo gets removed and the area is covered with the wood.


----------



## bubbajoe

hate to get off the subject ,but I need a little help please

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...+tool+chest&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8

I have an oak mechanic tool chest, very similar to the one pictured. mine has 8 draws. I use it for my knife collection and to hold my other gadgets and gizomos. well ,the mini maglites are slowly taking over!!I'm trying to make holders for the mags to sit in the draws. I have the know how but not the tools needed to make the spaces. i'm limited to handtools and a few power tools, no drill press or table saw. i tried to drill 1/2 holes in a nice piece of oak then cut the piece in half. hoping to get a pair with matching slots. needless to say it didn't work out . not bad ,but not perfect. a few of the holes did not come out straight. i tried using a drum sander ,but still not great. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## bubbajoe

almost forgot to post this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360014773149&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023

wild turkey promo mini maglite. from japan. ending in 6 hours. thought i'd pass it along to group. sad to say i'm over budget for this month and i think i'm going to pass on it


----------



## will

bubbajoe said:


> hate to get off the subject ,but I need a little help please
> 
> I'm trying to make holders for the mags to sit in the draws. I have the know how but not the tools needed to make the spaces. i'm limited to handtools and a few power tools, no drill press or table saw. i tried to drill 1/2 holes in a nice piece of oak then cut the piece in half. hoping to get a pair with matching slots. needless to say it didn't work out . not bad ,but not perfect. a few of the holes did not come out straight. i tried using a drum sander ,but still not great. Any ideas? thanks



mini-mags have a 1 inch head, the body is .710 inch. If you make something with 3/4 holes spaced 1 inch apart, that will keep the ends lined up, and the heads just touching. I ended up making only the body slots, not the head pieces shown in the picture.


----------



## Redi4CandlePower

These collections are marvelous.

Two questions: 1. where can one find/get one of those (looks like) 3xAA MiniMags? Is it custom made?

2. Does anyone know of custom MiniMags in alternative metals?

thanks


----------



## will

The only 3AA is the MagLED. Mini-mags are made from 6061 aluminum. The exception is the gold mini which is made from brass, then gold plated.


----------



## bimemrboy318

greenLED said:


> :thumbsdow for whoever did that. But, hey, you got a new color!
> 
> :thinking: Could it be faded anodizing because of the sun? Is the color even all around?


 
The color is even all around. I would think that the finish would start to look dry if it was sun damage.


----------



## bimemrboy318

will said:


> The tail cap and spring most likely need to be cleaned, or, it could be the switch near the head. Some scotch brite pads or fine sandpaper can clean that up. It looks like there was a leaky battery.


 
It's in the sandwich itself. If worse comes to worse I could always swap out the sandwich with another from a color I didn't need but in this "color" collection it makes no difference.


----------



## bubbajoe

Thanks Will, Any Idea how I can keep the back of the wood from splitting out from the drill bit. i tried taping the wood but i still had some break out splinters. I used a new bit. :thinking:


would anyone have a marlboro promo mini that may be looking for a new home? :naughty: .. I purchased one off e bay ,but the seller has turned out to be a dead beat and never sent it. :thumbsdow


----------



## will

bubbajoe said:


> Thanks Will, Any Idea how I can keep the back of the wood from splitting out from the drill bit. i tried taping the wood but i still had some break out splinters. I used a new bit. :thinking:




Put a scrap piece of wood on the bottom instead of tape, make sure the pieces are tight together.


----------



## turbodog

I spoke with action lights. The "new" orange is the same part # as the "old" one. Just mfg variances.

I still may order one though.


----------



## Flipside

I've been bitten by the bug of collecting the colors of Mini Maglites, and have run up against the challenge that all collectors eventually face: finding what you're missing to complete the collection. I'd be all over going to rummage / garage sales and the like to pursue the hunt. However, this time of year in Wisconsin, that kind of thing isn't happening. So, I'm looking for an alternative...

I'm on the hunt for a few colors that include the Ice Blue, Blue Shimmer and Jade. I'm also a bit perplexed about the shades of Purple, Violet and Blue/Purple, as everything that I've been finding is the "Purple tint of Blue". I'm not finding the Grape colored Purple or the truly Violet purple - so I guess that I'm looking for those, too.

If you can help, or know of a place to acquire what I'm looking for, I'd appreciate a PM or whatever.


----------



## will

Flipside - Sources I have used over the years.

other members here, ebay, Walmart, Target, Sears, Action-lights ( online store) try doing a google search for maglites - 

Some of the colors are just going to be very difficult to find, 

good luck...


----------



## bubbajoe

thanks for the help will, as soon as i get my little box finished i'll put up some pictures.

I almost can't believe this!! I filed a complaint with E bay concerning the seller giving me the run around and not sending me my maglite. they sided with me and refunded my money to pay pal:twothumbs


I have an orange/red mag from action lights. if this is just a color variance and not a true color, wouldn't that make it a more collectible piece over a true color change from Mag? do you see many color variances?


----------



## greenLED

bubbajoe said:


> I have an orange/red mag from action lights. if this is just a color variance and not a true color, wouldn't that make it a more collectible piece over a true color change from Mag? do you see many color variances?


Bubba - TD has expressed several times in the past he prefers to stick with "stock" colors. Some of us like to hunt for additional shades as well. I don't know about those having greater value - they just look pretty on the shelf. 

Flipside, there's a "local" camping store where violet is usually available. I'll snag one for you next time I'm around. Just don't hold your breath, "local" means at least 30 minute drive on the highway for me, so I don't make it out there too often. Still, PM me to confirm interest.


----------



## turbodog

At my stage of collecting, the most frustrating part is that Mag doesn't even know what colors they have made.


----------



## Flipside

greenLED said:


> PM me to confirm interest.


 
Done, and THANKS!


----------



## Jeritall

turbodog said:


> At my stage of collecting, the most frustrating part is that Mag doesn't even know what colors they have made.



I bought the orange from Actionlights and it is definitly a new color shade in my collection. In the last several years, Maglite labels have not always matched the color of the light in the box, but their part codes did define a specific color. The Actionlight's "orange" came in a presentation box, so there is no part number, but if this light and the original orange light have the same part number then I can see there could be a problem for collectors. How are you going to know if you have all of them? As an example, I have 7 different shades of blue Minimags. Do I have all of the factory releases? If I don't, what am I missing... Blue??? 

Could Actionlights be buying custom color runs to take advantage of MM collectors?


----------



## Flipside

Coming from the world of manufacturing, I would expect there to be variances in finished product. In terms of dimensional qualities, this variance is called "tolerance." mating parts need to be "within tolerance" in order to fit together and function as designed. In terms of visual qualities, there are those that can be measured (like surface finish, blemishes and the like) - but color is something else all together.

I suspect that the variations that we see in the "color" of a Maglite is typical of modern production. The variables involved in the process are too many to list, but each can affect the finished product. I'd imagine that as long as the "blue batch" that was produced was "close" to what was intended, it was shipped to the customer. 

I doubt that a spectrometer was used to insure that each batch was within a few nanometers (the only way to truly determine the "color" is to measure its wavelength on the visible electromagnetic spectrum) of the standard "blue." As such, I'd expect that there are visible variances +/- of the standard, but still considered to be "acceptable" for sale. So long as the "blue" didn't infringe on the "light blue" or "midnight blue" range, the product went out the door.

From my perspective, there are defined "base colors" that were produced - those are the ones that have specific product codes from Mag. Variances of those abound, and can be either the cause of frustration, or joy depending on how you look at it. 

I'm taking joy in finding and collecting the VARIANCES of blue and red. I can see at least 3 different shades of purple for example. I have one and am looking for what I consider the be the other two. Similarly, Action-Lights has a "redish orange" available that is between the "typical Mag orange" and the "typical Mag red." 

Fun - for now anyway...


----------



## souptree

Uh oh. I'm missing blue too!! :sick2:


----------



## KLC

I believe you could very well be correct in your assumptions. To take the issue further, a person can get two of the exact same color at the exact same time and have color variations between the two. I have done exactly this and when closely compared side-by-side the variations can be seen by the naked eye. This can very well mean that our searching could be virtually endless. To some an excitement and to others a frustration.


----------



## sizzlechest

Shipment from action-lights arrived! A great addition to the collection, thanks for notifying folks about this one.
It's hard to believe this is a color variation? Pretty distinct color to be sure.

What to call it......How about burnt orange?


----------



## KLC

Exactly what I have been thinking! Sounds good to me...



sizzlechest said:


> What to call it......How about burnt orange?


----------



## souptree

I've been thinking of it as red-orange, but burnt orange is better. :twothumbs


----------



## turbodog

Another confirmation on the orange color. Mine looks just like the middle on in the pic above. 

I'm glad I ordered it, but it has the same part # as the original orange, fwiw.


----------



## greenLED

Heads up, guys. Black anodized minimags available here.

AFAIK, the only two in existence were one owned by VWTim, and one I had especially made.


Can somebody share a link to those orange minimags? Can't seem to find them on the AL site. Thanks.


----------



## KLC

They are located under: "Maglite," then "2-Cell AA Flashlights," then "Gift and Collectible." Part number: M2AAU2, 13th down on the list.

Here is the link: http://www.action-lights.com/index.asp?bhcp=1#meinav=shop:detail



greenLED said:


> Heads up, guys. Black anodized minimags available here.
> 
> AFAIK, the only two in existence were one owned by VWTim, and one I had especially made.
> 
> 
> Can somebody share a link to those orange minimags? Can't seem to find them on the AL site. Thanks.


----------



## bimemrboy318

greenLED said:


> Heads up, guys. Black anodized minimags available here.
> 
> AFAIK, the only two in existence were one owned by VWTim, and one I had especially made.
> 
> 
> Can somebody share a link to those orange minimags? Can't seem to find them on the AL site. Thanks.



Wow, those are great! But $33 for the anodizing, $7 to ship it back, and $9 for a new Minimag at Walmart! That's $49 for a Minimag! For that price I think I'd get the wood one... HA-III group buys are frequent enough, but there is only 1 guy selling wood Minimags. Just what I would do if it were me.


----------



## will

by the way -I think Action-Lights reads this thread, the color is now listed Burnt Orange, not orange like originally listed...


----------



## Flipside

New name x same part number = creative advertising?:thinking:


----------



## sizzlechest

Burnt orange it is than :thumbsup: !! Must be listenin' to the customer!!

While your listenin' please bring us colors: Rose & Yellow like you offer in the solitaire. 

Thanks, 

Your loyal customer base


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> Burnt orange it is than :thumbsup: !! Must be listenin' to the customer!!
> 
> While your listenin' please bring us colors: Rose & Yellow like you offer in the solitaire.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Your loyal customer base



+1 

And I like that new avatar!!!


----------



## will

don't forget kelly green, grape, ruby red


----------



## greenLED

tuti-fruti, anyone?

Nice avvy, sizzle!

bim - This is *the* first time hard anodized minimags have been offered on CPF. I admire will's craftmanship making the wooden ones, but I limit myself to metal finishes (that's why I haven't taken the plunge on the "Americana" either). Plus, if I decided to get one of will's wonderful creations, I'd want one of each type of wood... it's a slippery slope!


----------



## will

so far - koa, cocobolo, bloodwood, rosewood, zebra wood, red heart, purple heart, wenge, walnut, teak, ash, silkwood, and others....


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> so far - koa, cocobolo, bloodwood, rosewood, zebra wood, red heart, purple heart, wenge, walnut, teak, ash, silkwood, and others....



What? No pine?


----------



## turbodog

Does your 'burnt orange' look like mine? The barrel knurling is defective. It's not clean and defined. Looks like the knurler went over it twice, or maybe a rabid beaver got ahold of it.


----------



## katsyonak

greenLED said:


> ...I admire will's craftmanship making the wooden ones, but I limit myself to metal finishes (that's why I haven't taken the plunge on the "Americana" either). Plus, if I decided to get one of will's wonderful creations, I'd want one of each type of wood... it's a slippery slope!


It sure is a slippery slope and I still am slipping there... I used to be a flashaholic, but now I'm a Wewaholic (Will's-Exotic-Woods-aholic)


----------



## will

turbodog said:


> What? No pine?




I did have someone ask - Pine is too soft for this kind of stuff. Poplar is another one too soft.

I forgot - I did make one out of pine. It just needs a little more sanding.


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> Does your 'burnt orange' look like mine? The barrel knurling is defective. It's not clean and defined. Looks like the knurler went over it twice, or maybe a rabid beaver got ahold of it.



That's interesting in a bad sort of way.....I didn't examine mine closely. I'll check it tonight.

We can re-name it: Limited Edition Defective Burnt Orange 2AA Minimag :thumbsdow


----------



## sizzlechest

katsyonak said:


> It sure is a slippery slope and I still am slipping there... I used to be a flashaholic, but now I'm a Wewaholic (Will's-Exotic-Woods-aholic)




Will's custom lights have thinned the walls of my wallet pretty good as well:


----------



## greenLED

Very cool, sizzle.

Will, didn't you make some with ebony too?


----------



## bubbajoe

SOOOO many lights....SOOOO little money :scowl:

recieved the maglite from Special 88 today. picked the gold one. fast shipping ,but never answered any of my e mails.


----------



## bubbajoe

There is another bush inaugural mini mag on e bay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130194376334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

crappy picture. i thinks its a red one


----------



## farmall

It says maroon in a reply to a question. I don't think I've seen that color at all. It mentions being given to police and firemen in the description.

Wish the picture was better. 





bubbajoe said:


> There is another bush inaugural mini mag on e bay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130194376334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003
> 
> crappy picture. i thinks its a red one


----------



## katsyonak

sizzlechest said:


> Will's custom lights have thinned the walls of my wallet pretty good as well:



Beautiful collection you got there, sizzlechest :thumbsup:
It'll take me some time but I'll get there... Will's work is just too wonderful not to have!


----------



## katsyonak

greenLED said:


> Very cool, sizzle.
> 
> Will, didn't you make some with ebony too?



Shhhh... Don't mention the ebony! It's in my whenever-my-credit-card-clears long wishlist...


----------



## will

I have made a few with ebony, a nice dark wood.


----------



## bubbajoe

Will...I REALLY like that pine one!!! what you asking for that one??:naughty:


----------



## will

bubbajoe said:


> Will...I REALLY like that pine one!!! what you asking for that one??:naughty:



I needed the nails for something and I took it apart. By the way, the light under it is a custom 3AA mini-mag, 'The Bride' from this thread..

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/118796&referrerid=4688


----------



## Jeritall

turbodog said:


> Does your 'burnt orange' look like mine? The barrel knurling is defective. It's not clean and defined. Looks like the knurler went over it twice, or maybe a rabid beaver got ahold of it.



My "burnt orange" looks fine. I've heard that coin and stamp collectors look for, and pay thousands of dollars for, double strikes and other mint errors. I hope you don't start another new catagory of collectables for Mini collectors, i.e. manufacturers errors and variations. I'm not even sure I have all the "official" colors yet.. :laughing:


----------



## souptree

turbodog said:


> Does your 'burnt orange' look like mine? The barrel knurling is defective. It's not clean and defined. Looks like the knurler went over it twice, or maybe a rabid beaver got ahold of it.



My Burnt Orange has normal knurling. Post a pic, TD!


----------



## sizzlechest

souptree said:


> My Burnt Orange has normal knurling. Post a pic, TD!



+1

Mine looks normal. Lets see them pics......


----------



## Sgt. LED

Thanks to this thread I just ordered a burnt orange mini.
I really thought I was done buying unmodded mags years ago!
Now I guess I will have to come up with a good mod for it....................


----------



## turbodog

ATTENTION:

My wife has renamed the color.

It is no longer burnt orange.

It's now called *tangerine*!

That is all...


----------



## sizzlechest

Until my new exotic woods arrive from Will these gold plated lights will keep em' company:






Updated splash anodized collection:





BTW- new (temporary) avatar in honor of my 500th post.......I gotta be smokin' something to be spending this much $ on flashlights. CPF is a drug!

Happy hunting folks!


----------



## kindled

Hello folks. I have been checking out this site for a few weeks as a source for information and comparisons. I have to say, the wooden body flashlights are a thing of beauty. I hope to meet some of you at the upcoming show.


----------



## bubbajoe

Sizzlechest..All I can say is WOW!!! IT truly is a fantastic collection!!


Where did you get the gold plating done?


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Updated splash anodized collection:
> 
> 
> BTW- new (temporary) avatar in honor of my 500th post.......I gotta be smokin' something to be spending this much $ on flashlights. CPF is a drug!


Doood!! You must have one of each of 'mofo's first splash ano GB!! :bow:

...and the others are *nice* too.


(yeah, we're all high on flashahol - didn't know one could smoke it now)


----------



## summerwind

well a few months back i was called a LIAR here for having purchased 2 24kt Gold MiniMags from a seller who some have had difficulty with.
i sold one, and am now willing to part with the other............make your offer, and all i want is to be close to what i paid for it.............no need to make profit.


----------



## turbodog

You talking about that peckerhead in illinois?


----------



## astrotec

just want to weigh in here and say thanks a lot guys... Way Cool Collections !! now lets talk about thinning wallets... my spousal unit just found a nice lighter purple color 2AA mini mag that i had given to her a few years ago and i made the (BIG) mistake of showing her some of the collections posted here...  so she says you can make cabinets for your lights too! oy vey...flasholism just another in an endless list of hobbies designed to drain my wallet.





_______________________________________
and i used to think i was the only one that collected 2AA mini mags (less than a dozen)


----------



## Burgess

Hello Astrotec --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:


Both you and your bright and intelligent wife oughta' fit right in here !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## souptree

I would like a MiniMag or two with an engraved CPF logo. Anyone think there's potential in this idea?


----------



## will

souptree said:


> I would like a MiniMag or two with an engraved CPF logo. Anyone think there's potential in this idea?



There are a bunch of companies out there that will do this at a reasonable cost. The more you get, the lower the unit cost.


----------



## sizzlechest

bubbajoe said:


> Sizzlechest..All I can say is WOW!!! IT truly is a fantastic collection!!
> 
> 
> Where did you get the gold plating done?



Sorry for the delay. Here you go:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/146163

Very reasonable $, only a couple left! Looks like Souptree just scored a couple! You won't be disappointed, they are very nice.

Happy hunting.


----------



## bubbajoe

Welcome Astrotec.....All I can say, from one new guy to another....is RUN AWAY...run away very fast before its to late!! And whatever you do ...do not look directly into the light!! 


Thanks Sizzlechest..can't believe i missed that thread..now to scrape up the funds !

Run ..ASTROTEC....RUN


----------



## greenLED

4sevens has a laser engraver that can handle cylindrical objects.


----------



## souptree

I had been sitting on that Fivemega thread for months, but when I saw it brought up here, I knew it was time to get off the fence! :nana:

I would only want to do the CPF MiniMag if Sasha approved. Do you guys think a feeler thread for interest is warranted or should I just shut up?


----------



## souptree

greenLED said:


> bim - This is *the* first time hard anodized minimags have been offered on CPF.



No it isn't. I have a pair of HAIII minimags from trivergata's run a while back. But those are Nat, not Black. I am looking forward to seeing how the new run compares!


----------



## will

souptree said:


> No it isn't. I have a pair of HAIII minimags from trivergata's run a while back. But those are Nat, not Black. I am looking forward to seeing how the new run compares!




I think the reference was to Black HAIII, not natural - I have one natural, it is sorta dark green.


----------



## souptree

My bump on FiveMega's thread this morning has prompted a feeding frenzy! There is now only ONE remaining out of the 7 when I ordered mine. I hope someone here grabs the last one! :wave:


----------



## katsyonak

souptree said:


> My bump on FiveMega's thread this morning has prompted a feeding frenzy! There is now only ONE remaining out of the 7 when I ordered mine. I hope someone here grabs the last one! :wave:


I just did.
Thanks :twothumbs


----------



## souptree

Nice. :twothumbs

Freakin' piranha!!


----------



## KLC

Thanks for letting us know about these! :thumbsup:

I somehow managed to completely miss that particular thread. All is well though as I ordered two! 



souptree said:


> Nice. :twothumbs
> 
> Freakin' piranha!!


----------



## Flipside

souptree said:


> Freakin' piranha!!


................................. :thanks:........................................


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> I think the reference was to Black HAIII, not natural - I have one natural, it is sorta dark green.


Hi, Will - yup, I was referring to black HA.


----------



## souptree

Sorry Green, I must have missed that part.

Looks like 5M has posted 3 more of those gold customs. Go get 'em, kids! :naughty:


----------



## bubbajoe

I figured I had sometime to pick up one of the gold mini mags...the thread was up for along time. i come on yesterday and find them all gone..:sigh:

but today THANKS to SOUPTREE, I see there are a few more up for grabs.

my fingers never moved so fast to scoop one up.

Thanks for the heads up Souptree

#27 is all mine!!


----------



## souptree

:devil: :wave:


----------



## bubbajoe

you ever have buyers remorse?.. i went back to look at fivemegas pics of the gold mini mags.. and just had to have another..#28 is mine .ALL MINE:twothumbs

they are just so beautiful


----------



## bubbajoe

anyone want to buy a kidney??


----------



## Burgess

Only if it's Gold-Plated !

:naughty:
_


----------



## bubbajoe

There's a gold plated mini mag I'm watching on E bay. what would you say is the average price you've seen them going for? Its at $100.00 now and there is one day left for the auction. 

with my fivemega purchase, i'm not going to bid on it, just looking for a price point to keep in mind the next time i see one up for sale.

still have the kidney for sale. its not gold plated and it is middle aged , but its still in good shape. may consider trading on a few mini mags i'm missing in the collection :nana:


----------



## will

The original 24K gold mini-mags do not come up that often, just one or two per year. I would not count on getting one down the road. If you want one, now is the time to bid. My opinion - $125-$160 is probably tops. I think there are members here that would cap it at $100. Also - the few bids most likely come from people here. 

Good luck...


----------



## souptree

They are brass under the 24k plating. Sacrilege, I know, but I wonder what one of those would look like stripped and polished up. :shrug:


----------



## greenLED

souptree said:


> They are brass under the 24k plating. Sacrilege, I know, but I wonder what one of those would look like stripped and polished up. :shrug:



I have a used (yes, used) gold-plated minimag. I could be bribed...


----------



## bubbajoe

I'm interested GL.. How used and how big of a bribe are you looking for


----------



## bubbajoe

pm sent


----------



## will

souptree said:


> They are brass under the 24k plating. Sacrilege, I know, but I wonder what one of those would look like stripped and polished up. :shrug:



They would look like polished brass, better to get a standard mini and have it brass plated, ( I am not sure if you can brass plate over aluminum ) I did a solitaire with a brass sleeve, It came out nice, different, but it looked like brass..


----------



## Flipside

will said:


> The original 24K gold mini-mags do not come up that often, just one or two per year. I would not count on getting one down the road. If you want one, now is the time to bid. My opinion - $125-$160 is probably tops. I think there are members here that would cap it at $100. Also - the few bids most likely come from people here.
> 
> Good luck...


 

Da-yum! Someone's hungry for Gold! 200 clams...


----------



## souptree

will said:


> They would look like polished brass, better to get a standard mini and have it brass plated, ( I am not sure if you can brass plate over aluminum ) I did a solitaire with a brass sleeve, It came out nice, different, but it looked like brass..



Yeah, but wouldn't you wear the plating down over time repolishing it? If you want to do a run of brass plating (assuming it's possible), I am in! :devil: :shakehead


----------



## will

souptree said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't you wear the plating down over time repolishing it? If you want to do a run of brass plating (assuming it's possible), I am in! :devil: :shakehead




It would depend on the thickness of the plating. I have no plans to do any brass plating.


----------



## bubbajoe

The Fivemega gold plated mini mags arrived today. The pictures do not do them justice. they are beautiful little works of art! 

I was going to place an order on Zimmermanns website for some of the colors I don't have. I got the exchange rate , but i'm not sure on of colors. What is ROT? is it red or the dark red? hard to tell by the pictures. I'm guessing the other is Amethyst by the spelling and the others are pretty easy to figure out. by the color of the maglites. Thanks

would anyone have extras of some of these colors they would like to part with?


----------



## will

rot - probably red. but I am not sure.


----------



## Robert15

bubbajoe said:


> The Fivemega gold plated mini mags arrived today. The pictures do not do them justice. they are beautiful little works of art!
> 
> I was going to place an order on Zimmermanns website for some of the colors I don't have. I got the exchange rate , but i'm not sure on of colors. What is ROT? is it red or the dark red? hard to tell by the pictures. I'm guessing the other is Amethyst by the spelling and the others are pretty easy to figure out. by the color of the maglites. Thanks
> 
> would anyone have extras of some of these colors they would like to part with?



I read enough German to figure out most of the colors...
Schwarz = Black
Silber = Silver
Blau = Blue
Rot = Red
Grün = Green
Hellblau = Light Blue
Nachtblau = Night Blue (probably what folks call Midnight Blue)
Rotwein = Red Wine

Those are the translations, but it's hard to tell what the colors will look like. Different vendors seem to use different names for the same colors.

What does 44.80 Fr come to in dollars? How much is shipping to the USA?

I hesitate to order any of these "rare" colors, since they might turn out to be the same as the ones at Wal-Mart for less than $9. 

I just ordered 3 solitaires in "limited edition" colors from Action-Lights. One of them probably has a 50-50 chance of being the same color as a light I already have. But at least they're only double the regular price.


----------



## will

The limited edition colors are not the same as the standard colors, they are unique.


----------



## farmall

Just a bump. 

If anyone needs an old school pink I found one in my desk this evening. I'd sell it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Flipside

farmall said:


> Just a bump.
> 
> If anyone needs an old school pink I found one in my desk this evening. I'd sell it if anyone is interested.


 
PM'd ya...


----------



## bubbajoe

:mecry:Missed another one...


----------



## katsyonak

Same here :sigh:


----------



## sizzlechest

I have a couple of extra light pinks.......send me a PM.

I must be missing something here......$90 shipped for a red minimag with a target logo on it? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330212939954&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> I have a couple of extra light pinks.......send me a PM.
> 
> I must be missing something here......$90 shipped for a red minimag with a target logo on it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330212939954&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014



There were some X-File maglites being sold a few years back around that price. I wouldn't go for that, but - maybe some one who works at target...

I have a blue ENRON, - that might be worth something...


----------



## bubbajoe

Sizzlechest.. Pm sent. Hope i didn't miss out on this one


----------



## sizzlechest

The most expensive i've seen was MADONNA, Ray of Light blue minimag.

It sold for $250 range! 

Whatever floats your boat I guess........

Bubbajoe- PM has been sent.


----------



## souptree

I have an X-Files Maglite. I don't remember what I paid for it, but it was higher than the average logo light. X-Files collectors are as dedicated as we are and I suspect that's who I was bidding against. Any of the Maglites with crossover appeal to another group of obsessive collectors prices higher.

I have serious envy on that Enron light, will!


----------



## will

I think the enron was under $12.


----------



## souptree

There are still bargains to be had out there. I got my Ferrari light for under $30 shipped after seeing at least a half dozen sell for close to or over $100. I'm pretty sure in those cases the competition were Ferrari owners and/or collectors and I just snuck in when none of them was looking. I was starting to give up hope when I stumbled onto it!


----------



## sizzlechest

souptree said:


> There are still bargains to be had out there. I got my Ferrari light for under $30 shipped after seeing at least a half dozen sell for close to or over $100. I'm pretty sure in those cases the competition were Ferrari owners and/or collectors and I just snuck in when none of them was looking. I was starting to give up hope when I stumbled onto it!




Wow! I had been watching those for a long time and basically gave up. Nice score! Great addition to the collection. :goodjob:


----------



## Burgess

Gee, i've just seen Hot Pink mini-mags
*on the shelf *at Wal-Mart, for $8.78.


Are these considered "special" ? ? ?

:candle:
_


----------



## sizzlechest

Burgess said:


> Gee, i've just seen Hot Pink mini-mags
> *on the shelf *at Wal-Mart, for $8.78.
> 
> 
> Are these considered "special" ? ? ?
> 
> :candle:
> _



The light pink minimag is what folks are searching for. (light/pastel pink as opposed to hotpink) See Dieselducy's post # 409 in this thread.


----------



## Unforgiven

Part 4


----------

